# CATURDAY! Post your favorite LOLCATS pics here! (or come look & laugh!)



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0

Here's some with my kitty, Fat Louie:


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0

And more! I can't get enough! LOL


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## vanojr9




----------



## vanojr9




----------



## vanojr9

This is just like my cat!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^lmao!!!!


----------



## amanda

iloooooooooooooooove lolcat!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^Me, too! They always cheer me up after a bad day.


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## stylefly

OMFG, I am so addicted to these. I start every morning with the Cheezburger site.
Here's my favourite (make sure to enlarge the photo by cicking on it to get the full effect):


----------



## Shopstomuch

ROFLMAOOOOOOOOO... I think I peed on myself laughing!  TFFF


----------



## IHeartCoach

OMG it's a LOL cat thread! I'm in heaven!

I'll have to go through it later and laugh my ass off! I love these!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Here's some of the many I have saved. IDK if they have been posted.

The one about sliding into second base or whatever is of my cat that someone did for me. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great post!!


----------



## Michele26

Sarah,

"Fat Louie?"


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^Yeah, I know *dies* His name was just Louie, because he's black and sneaky and all mafia, and he used to like to sleep in my roommate's MC Speedy when he was a kitten-- the "Fat" part came 15 pounds and 3 Princess Diaries books later :shame:


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## mockinglee




----------



## AnimalCrackers




----------



## AnimalCrackers

The first time I saw this one I laughed until I cried.  FH thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


----------



## xikry5talix

HAhaha, so hilarious and cute!


----------



## Kathryn2007

Loooooooove this website.


----------



## katheryn




----------



## Charlie

I love them


----------



## Charlie

more


----------



## Charlie

and some more


----------



## Charlie

a few more that I have are too big


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I so love the "DO YOU WANT KARATE?!" It's my fave!


----------



## etagaya

OMG. What _is _this? Is it a website?? I almost peed my pants trying to hold my laughter in! (I'm at work..eek). These are craazy funny!!!!!! Love them! So ridiculous...


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## maxter

Has anyone ever heard of this?  I must be living under a rock because I have not ....






Eric Nakagawa was between jobs last January when he came across a funny picture while surfing the Web: a high-strung cat with an open maw making a garbled request for a cheeseburger.

Mr. Nakagawa couldn't really say why he found the picture so funny. He passed the digital photo to a friend, and on a whim they created the Web site "I Can Has Cheezburger1," borrowing from the caption. Something about the strange image or syntax struck a chord with readers. "We started getting hits," he said in a phone interview from his home in Hawaii. "I was shocked."

He shouldn't have been. The out-of-work computer programmer had stumbled on to one of the bigger inside jokes on the Internet, and at the same time, stumbled into his next job.

Mr. Nakagawa's simple Web site has become the center of the "LOLcats" phenomenon, a booming online subculture built around digital images and deliberately bad grammar. There's not much to it: Take a digital photo -- often one of household pets, particularly cats -- and purposefully place misspelled text on top. Anyone with elementary skills in Adobe's Photoshop or Microsoft's Paint software can make their own.

Nearly nine months after launching icanhascheezburger.com, Mr. Nakagawa's site receives around 200,000 unique visitors and a half-million page views each day, according to Mr. Nakagawa.

Visitors can browse a sprawling gallery of lolcats, vote for their favorites and post comments. Mr. Nakagawa says he receives up to 500 submissions a day, thanks in no small part to his site's tool that helps people build their own2. He says every entry is screened for merit and originality before earning inclusion.

Only 12 or so submissions make the gallery a day. "It's ridiculous," Mr. Nakagawa admits, "but we do go through all of them." He certainly has the time. Revenue from ads on the site is "more than enough to pay my bills."

A Lesson in Lolcats

It's possible to use the Internet every day and never encounter a lolcat. Here, for beginners, is an archetypal example:





If lolcats were jazz music, the refrigerator-invading cat would be a standard -- an example of the art form that every practitioner is assumed to recognize and understand. And much like a well-known melody, the "IN UR &#8230;" phrasing is a recurring source of riffs and references within the lolcat community.

Thus, the fridge setting is changed to an office environment:





Before long, the "IN UR" set-up is applied to Schrodinger's cat, a paradox used to illustrate quantum mechanics:





Despite its impressive viral spread and apparent staying power, the lolcat fad is just the latest online thing to make people laugh. It'd be tough for even the most dour person to keep a straight face when confronted with a walrus-and-bucket example, which has spawned an offshoot genre of its own known as "lolrus."




What makes lolcats appealing is that it's simultaneously obscure and accessible. It's an inside joke told in an online lingua franca, but with a bit of effort anyone can become an insider.

"An in-joke used to be constrained by geography and who you knew socially," says Anil Dash, occasional lolcat critic and vice president of Six Apart, which creates several popular blog-software programs. "This is a very large in-joke" that blurs the old distinction "between Net geeks and the normals," he says.

An essay on Mr. Dash's blog, in which he analyzes what he terms "kitty pidgin" -- the misspelled and mixed-up phrases used in lolcat captions -- has been read over a million times since April, he says. Beyond its idiosyncratic grammar, the lolcats fad has also helped popularize oddball online expressions like "Oh Hai!"

What helps give lolcats staying power is that the in-joke evolves freely. "People respond to each other's efforts. What succeeds and is funny inspires the next round," Mr. Dash says.

There aren't just cats, dogs, rabbits and other animals speaking in broken English, but presidents, Star Trek characters and rappers. (Scott Beale, who writes the blog "Laughing Squid," created a helpful taxonomy of the many lolcat offshoots.)

This image, for example, plays on the viewer's familiarity with the classic walrus example to make a joke about Teddy Roosevelt:





Another common lolcat caption trope is to declare some object invisible, as if it's been erased from the photo:





And familiarity with the invisible gag, as well as the classical precepts of capitalism, makes this otherwise unremarkable image of the economist Adam Smith, taken from a "lolphilosophers" pool on Flickr, much more:





What may ultimately keep lolcats from expiring as a meme is the pictures themselves have widespread appeal.

"Those ladies who work at the reception desk in your office, they might be sharing these lolcats with their friends," says David McRaney, a 30-year-old from Mississippi who has written an interesting lolcats history. "And some of these references, maybe they don't really get it. But it doesn't matter. 'Im in ur fridge eatin your foodz' is funny to everyone, even if you don't get the reference."

IN THE BEGINNING

While "lolcats" is often used to refer to the general category of text-on-photo expressions, even when the subject matter isn't cats, the general term for the format is "image macro."
These have been deployed for years as a sort of shorthand expression in online forums. It's believed that the "IN UR" expression, for example, was born in a forum used by online strategy-game players. As a taunt, one player posted an image of destruction, accompanied by "I'm in your base killing your d00ds." That catchphrase spread, took on "leetspeak" abbreviations -- "your" became "ur" -- and entered the online lexicon. (See a Page One story from the Wall Street Journal on "leetspeak.")

The "lol" prefix itself, like much of the language used in lolcats, comes from Web shorthand for the phrase "laugh out loud," one of the many abbreviations and acronyms used in email, instant-message chatter and cellphone-based text messages.

It's hard to nail down the original inspiration for the lolcat meme. The motivational cat poster in your dentist's office? The bounty of cute cat blogs? But Scratch the surface of nearly any site that plays host to user-generated content, from photo-sharing sites like Flickr to personal blogs and anonymous discussion threads on Fark.com or Something Awful, and you'll find lolcat-inspired material.


----------



## la miss

I'm in ur thread, givin' you linkz --> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...r-favorite-lolcats-pics-here-come-173620.html

BTW where was this article from?


----------



## maxter

la miss said:


> I'm in ur thread, givin' you linkz --> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...r-favorite-lolcats-pics-here-come-173620.html
> 
> BTW where was this article from?



The Wall Street Journal. 

I have NEVER even heard of these.


----------



## Sternchen

I found this one funny beyond belief!!!

They're allsooooo funny


----------



## cherry pie

iv never seem those. they are so cute and crazy looking. reminds me of animals do the craziest things.
if you like this check out cuteoverload.com


----------



## Nola

I love lolcats. We´ve been sending these in e-mails for months now in my office.


----------



## Cristina

Nola said:


> I love lolcats. We´ve been sending these in e-mails for months now in my office.


 

I'm an lolcats lover, too  The pictures crack me up.


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Nola

Orly?!! Love him


----------



## Cristina




----------



## Nola

One of my all time favorites; the end cat


----------



## Vlad

Bingo Cristina!


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Cristina




----------



## maxter




----------



## Nola




----------



## Nola

[url=http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/08/11/mine/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hermesgroupie

Am I dork to admit I log on every few hours to check new pictures?


----------



## Nola

hermesgroupie said:


> Am I dork to admit I log on every few hours to check new pictures?



No! It´s only natural sweetie


----------



## hermesgroupie

Nola said:


> No! It´s only natural sweetie


Oh, whew!  I'm not alone.


----------



## Cristina

Heehee!


----------



## amanda

i can sit and read the lolcat archives for hours on end.  nothing else on the internet is so consistently funny.  and it never gets old.


----------



## Novbunnie

haha very cute


----------



## arjeepgirl

Why couldn't I have thought of that site?


----------



## amanda

seriously, i'm completely a dog person, i hate cats, and this site MAKES ME WANT A CAT.

powerful stuff.


----------



## dusty paws

i LOVE this site. it cracks me up! i keep wanting to submit some of my own...


----------



## razorbackbelle0

There is already a thread on this in animalicious. We should get them merged!


----------



## mabli

my bf goes on hondatech.com
the guys on that forum usually use the cat pics when someone on the forum ask a dumb question. i'm not sure if it'd be nice to use it here but the cat pics are really funny!!


----------



## mabli

here's a few of my faves


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I also love this, make sure to have your speakers turned on 

http://www.boredmuch.com/view.php?id=272


----------



## MissL

Vlad said:


>


 
Haha I love this one, one of my faves. 
O RLY?
YA RLY.
NO WAI!
YA WAI!
*feels like a geek* 

This is one of my other faves:


----------



## MissL

Omg I love these! Glad I found this thread that appreciates Lolcats' pics


----------



## la miss

hehe


----------



## la miss

I know! I keep checking both threads!!!



razorbackbelle0 said:


> There is already a thread on this in animalicious. We should get them merged!


----------



## jillybean307

I love LOLcats!


----------



## maxter

OMG - I didn't think there was such a big fan base for this.

These are too funny!


----------



## JuiceBox

lmao, these pics are the best, i have oneto add


----------



## maxter

ROFLMAO


----------



## Cristina

LOL I love this   The O RLY owl cracks me up.



la miss said:


> hehe


----------



## stacmck

AnimalCrackers said:


>



OMG, I love this one! Oregon Trail Caturday!


----------



## amanda

since we had two active LOLcats threads going on the board at once, razorbackbelle suggested that i merge them, so now we have just one - but i figured i'd leave it in general instead of moving it to the animal forum so even non-animal people can laugh!


----------



## thequeen

wow, I barely saw this thread and it rocks!  They are so hilarious! I don't like cats, but they look so adorable there!  Now my two dogs are looking at me weird, they know I hate cats!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh my gosh these are great!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

tooooooooooooo funny!!!!!!


----------



## Liz_x3

jillybean307 said:


>


 
 Is that a real cat?!  That's hilarious and I'm cracking up ()  but at the same time I'm thinking poor kitty.


----------



## spangle

I love these! I am cat mad tho! 
The ebay cat looks like my boy cat!!


----------



## jillybean307

Liz_x3 said:


> Is that a real cat?!  That's hilarious and I'm cracking up ()  but at the same time I'm thinking poor kitty.



LOL as far as I know it's real, and there's a follow-up: LOLcat for it too.


----------



## la miss

^^^  How is that even possible!!!???


----------



## Corrinne




----------



## Liz_x3

jillybean307 said:


> LOL as far as I know it's real, and there's a follow-up: LOLcat for it too.


 

OMG!!    Where is Richard Simmons when we need him?!?


----------



## jillybean307

Liz_x3 said:


> OMG!!    Where is Richard Simmons when we need him?!?



I know! Poor cat really needs some sweating to the oldies, ASAP!


----------



## k. bell

mabli said:


> my bf goes on hondatech.com
> the guys on that forum usually use the cat pics when someone on the forum ask a dumb question. i'm not sure if it'd be nice to use it here but the cat pics are really funny!!


haha I know what your talking about

great thread I love it


----------



## twiggers

Tooooo funny!!!! These are hilarious!


----------



## Charlie

MissL said:


> Haha I love this one, one of my faves.
> O RLY?
> YA RLY.
> NO WAI!
> YA WAI!
> *feels like a geek*
> 
> This is one of my other faves:


 
OMG soooooo  funny, I love the do not want dog


----------



## Charlie

what about these?






awww o rly baby!! I love it


----------



## Nola

The orly-baby! Such a classic!


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^rofl!


----------



## sjunky13

RoseMary said:


> omg too cute, im dying . omg omg


lol love all of these


----------



## StaceyLS83




----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^lmao!


----------



## IntlSet

OMG, thanks *razorbell *for starting this thread. I LOVE LOLCATS.


----------



## Nola

I iz not Paris is hilarious!!


----------



## ClickFive

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


 

AHAHAHA OMGGG I just laughed outloud!!


----------



## MassLaw15

This is so funny! I have never heard of this!


----------



## carol86cruz




----------



## carol86cruz




----------



## maxter

carol86cruz said:


>




OMG this thread is so funny!  And to think I didn't even know about LOLcats until I posted that weird article from the WSJ.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I never knew of these till this thread.....

It feels so good to laugh out loud!!!!
Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## Nola

Oh what a classic; I have seen the end-kitty.


----------



## vanojr9

I just love the expression on this little kitten's face!


----------



## Nola




----------



## sheishollywood

They are so funny!


----------



## Cristina

^ LOL vanojr!


----------



## carol86cruz




----------



## carol86cruz




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## RoseMary

this one is so cute:


----------



## spiralsnowman

These are hilarious! 

I wonder if kids still read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory? It was one of my fave books as a kids, which is why I LOVE the "snozzberries" cat pic on page 1!

These always put me in a good mood no matter what.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Nola




----------



## hermesgroupie




----------



## riffraff

RoseMary said:


>


 
OMG I nearly short circuited my laptop I was drinking tea and scrolled down and saw that I nearly sprayed my tea.  It really made my day.


----------



## stacmck




----------



## stacmck




----------



## stacmck

Not a cat, but OMG, so funny.


----------



## ladyjane76

these were seriously killing me!! ok I have 2 cats so I can relate!! I was crying from laughing so hard at some of them. to cute!!!


----------



## Cristina

LMAO! 







I love this thread.


----------



## kmccrea

Here's a couple I did of Eddy:









Click on the photos to get a better view!


----------



## IntlSet

hermesgroupie said:


>


 
HAHAHAHA :okay:


----------



## Nola

kmccrea said:


> Here's a couple I did of Eddy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 264113
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264114
> 
> 
> Click on the photos to get a better view!


 
Haha, these are great


----------



## article3

This sleeping kitteh is sooo cute...


----------



## Nola




----------



## harlem_cutie




----------



## kneehighz

LOL BUTTSEKS!!! (Post 143 page 10)  that word always cracks me up


----------



## takeme2PARIS

OMG I have almost peed myself laughing!!!!!!!! LOVE THIS POST!


----------



## IntlSet

this one below cracks me up... LOLOLOL


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## harlem_cutie

I iz posting more cat picturs


----------



## katheryn

Lulz!!!!!!111


----------



## Nola




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## jessicaelizabet

that's so hilarious


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## riffraff

I really shouldn't read this thread with stitches in my tum - but it really does brighten my day.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

This one is like 10 in one!


----------



## article3

My mommy (a fellow kitty-kat-lover) sent me this one today...


----------



## riffraff

These really made me laugh, sorry I only know how to post pics as thumbnails.


----------



## etagaya

i LOVE these. SO and I have a good laugh at them at all the time.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## harlem_cutie

IntlSet said:


>


 
I think this is my favorite one so far


----------



## Nola

I just love these!!


----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Sternchen

Not sure if I understand that last one! 

This one I mean:


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0

LMAO!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0

LOL I just can't stop


----------



## Kare

Really cute. The orange shaved tabby is a bit shocking! HA.


----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Selena

Well my favorite is when I do my cats makeup:


----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane

^^ Selena - you so need to caption that!  The look is priceless!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## kirsten

LOL


----------



## kirsten




----------



## kirsten




----------



## keya




----------



## Nola

^Never seen that one before LOL


----------



## QueenOfDa702

keya said:


>



That made me seriously LOL


----------



## dumho

awwwwwwwwwww how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katheryn

Well, clearly I HAD to post this one:





Which one of you did this one? Haha!


----------



## kmccrea

I am so glad my cats don't say anything or even laugh when they watch me dress.  They are not sneaky about their peeping tom activities, they sit right on the bed and watch (stare).


----------



## razorbackbelle0

OMGGGG Kath that is SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## LisaG719

Best thread eva!


----------



## Adriane




----------



## Adriane




----------



## Nola

Moderator kitteh is so adorable! Look at the tongue


----------



## kneehighz

LOLLLLLLLLLL This one is sooo funny if you've seen that teen miss america thing.


----------



## Nola

^ The face on that cat!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Nola

Omg the squirrl!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## MissTiss

LMAO! This thread rocks! I am laughing out loud and I almost spit my brownie.


----------



## candace117

This is DH's and my favorite little guy.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Nola

Love banker cat


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Those are great, Intl!


----------



## Demosthenes




----------



## Demosthenes




----------



## Demosthenes




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## riffraff

Loved this one - absolutely hilarious


----------



## Sternchen

Because it's Christmas-y and oh-so-cute:





 lol


----------



## Sternchen

Ouch!!!


----------



## Luv4Coach

IntlSet said:


>



LOL that is probably the best one of these i've ever seen. LOVE IT!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## bree863

*mY kiTtY kAt * pEacHes * *


----------



## Nola

These are all so much fun!!


----------



## maxter

These always make me LOL!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## IntlSet

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


 
Aww, this one made me so sad...


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary

that's adorable:


----------



## RoseMary

awww!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cute thread!


----------



## arm9047

oh gosh!  I LOVE LOLCATS!!!  I'm so happy there are other ladies who find them amusing!  ALL of the pics are my fav.  I seriously laugh out loud when I see them and just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha love this thread!


----------



## Speedy

If laughter is the best medicine, this thread is the cure. 

Thank you everyone, for posting the pictures. As a reluctant cat owner (or the cats own me, not sure which!) I seriously LOL'ed all the way through this thread. 

'Peedy


----------



## stacmck

razorbackbelle0 said:


>



I love this one!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Nola

Bukkit list LOLL


----------



## twiggers

I love these!!!! So funny!!!!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Mah Bukkit!  I thought it was a riot.


----------



## ladyjane76

I laugh like I never laughed before every time I see this thread and go on the website they are so hilarious!! brother from another mother, so funny. I'll hide the body on page 17, actually all of 17 is flippin hilarious, your taste it hurt me!!!


----------



## MissTiss

love this thread


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## volleyballgal

So funny and cute! I always want to go snuggle with my kitty afterwards.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Nola

I can´t believe the faces go so well with the texts on these


----------



## i_wona

LOL I love the Monorail Kittehs (original and "carries more passengrz) and little Monorail Dog - I even giggle out loud during the day when I think about them!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## razorbackbelle0

And RIP Heath:


----------



## rothjess

My favorite for the day:


----------



## stacmck

IntlSet said:


>



OMG, I love this one! MTV Cribs LOLCAT! (or LOLsquirrel!)


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Adriane

...


----------



## CynthiaNYC

HAHHAH!!  This new set is so funny they deserved to be posted again!!  




razorbackbelle0 said:


>


----------



## spaceyjacy

OMG, I just scrolled through the last 3 pages, I never knew about this thread until now!
I seriously have tears rolling down my cheeks, and my ribs hurt from laughing so hard. 

Where the hell to these pics come from? Seriously is there anything more amusing than cats?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

icanhascheezburger.com; check it out!


----------



## Cristina

LMAO at Redneck Cat Carrier! 

I also love this one  Fitting for tPF!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

AHHH! I love that one, Christina!!


----------



## stacmck

This is for all of us on tPF:





Nooo! I refuse to listen to kitteh!


----------



## ladyjane76

I love this thread oh girl hold on are those shoes on sale is hilarious, and I do love redneck cat carrier!! that site always gets me laughing so hard! keep em coming


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute new pics.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Cristina

^ LOL!  The last one is hilarious.


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

"I ated Tinkerbell"



OMG, I laughed until my sides hurt! I have gone through half a box of Kleenex and I should have been in bed an hour ago...Funniest pix ever!


Can't stop laaughinggggg...."Three come at once.."   Bwwwahahahahahahaha...


----------



## floodette




----------



## caitlin1214

I love these:


----------



## caitlin1214

Hee hee . . .


----------



## caitlin1214

Some more . . .


----------



## caitlin1214

And these . . .


----------



## caitlin1214

Also these:


----------



## Nola

Caitlin, thanks for posting, those are hilarious!


----------



## caitlin1214

HOW can it be that I JUST discovered this thread!?!


----------



## caitlin1214

These are hilarious!


----------



## caitlin1214

. . . .


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214

:okay:


----------



## Speedy

caitlin1214 said:


> These are hilarious!


 

Hey, want your mind blown? The middle photo, (top post, number 301) of the cat laying on the pants in the closet? I took that picture, it's my cat Phaser sleeping in DH's closet. You can see her in the siggie pic too. 

I sent it to maybe a half a dozen friends and family and suddenly it was everywhere!


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214

Speedy said:


> Hey, want your mind blown? The middle photo, (top post, number 301) of the cat laying on the pants in the closet? I took that picture, it's my cat Phaser sleeping in DH's closet. You can see her in the siggie pic too.
> 
> I sent it to maybe a half a dozen friends and family and suddenly it was everywhere!


 

Haha! I know! My first thought when I was saving the picture was, "That's Speedy's cat!"


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## Speedy

Oh, yeah! I forgot I'd spoken about it before, in that Up To The Minute thread, about how pics on the Internet travel like they do!

 Been a longggg day... lol...


 I love this thread... up until Sensor and Phaser started living with me, I wasn't a real fan of cats. I'm a dog person. But the lolzcats have really changed my whole outlook on the furry little beasts.


----------



## la miss

Tee hee. These made my day! LOL!!!


----------



## ~KT~




----------



## ladyjane76

Speedy said:


> Hey, want your mind blown? The middle photo, (top post, number 301) of the cat laying on the pants in the closet? I took that picture, it's my cat Phaser sleeping in DH's closet. You can see her in the siggie pic too.
> 
> I sent it to maybe a half a dozen friends and family and suddenly it was everywhere!


speedy thats awesome, such a cool photo. uhoh caitlin found this site, were in trouble nowj.k.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

ROFL, that cracked me up when you mentioned it before, Speedy!


----------



## toiletduck

i LOVE this site!  it always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Speedy

She's a character, that's for sure. I have tons of pictures of her doing stuff. She was a stray that showed up at our door about four, five years ago. Such a diva with such humble beginnings! 

 Man, if I had a penny every time that pic was downloaded, I'd be rich! HA!


----------



## caitlin1214

Some more:


----------



## caitlin1214

Tee hee!


----------



## caitlin1214

*snicker*


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I've just asked my OH to email me a pic of one of our cats, then I can make my own lolcat to share


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Here's my first attempt, what do you think?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

LOL! That's great!!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Melly

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


 
OMG this one has me in tears!!


----------



## kissmyace108

Omg lol I just read thru this whole thread in like 2-3 days I LOVE ITTT I didnt know this existed its soo cute! I laughed so hard at 99% of them lol!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

Did you guys see the hotdog site for dogs too?

Kids and I are having a blast with those too! We need a surgeon here, everybody's sides are splitting!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Accessory Obsessory said:


> Did you guys see the hotdog site for dogs too?
> 
> Kids and I are having a blast with those too! We need a surgeon here, everybody's sides are splitting!




I've never heard of it, but I'd love to have a look! What's the link please?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

from ihasahotdog.com:


----------



## Speedy

ILoveMyBug said:


> Here's my first attempt, what do you think?


 
OMG!! I LOVE it!!! HAHA! Well done!



Accessory Obsessory said:


> Did you guys see the hotdog site for dogs too?
> 
> Kids and I are having a blast with those too! We need a surgeon here, everybody's sides are splitting!


 
 Link please, I LOVE doxies!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Speedy: ihasahotdog.com


----------



## Speedy

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Speedy: ihasahotdog.com


 
Ah, thanks Razorback!! *kiss*


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love seeing new pics..brightens up my day!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## ILoveMyBug

I sooooo want a chocolate lab


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## mewlicious

razorbackbelle0 said:


>



This is my computer background now  I can't stop saying "I practice kissez"


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## devoted

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


 

OMG, this one had me in stitches.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## la miss

LOL @ naked cat and paws of fury!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## devoted

^^^ *dies*
SO FUNNY! I am going to look for some cat pics.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## elizabethk

Love this!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## mockinglee

LAWLZ!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

Thanks RBB for posting the hotdogs link, *$##@* new ergonomic keyboard!


----------



## Cristina

LMAO!  Monty Python!


----------



## la miss

IntlSet said:


>



OMG they has his coat!


----------



## stacmck




----------



## scarlett_2005

I love this thread.

That cat in the tutu is my fav!


----------



## caitlin1214

Cristina said:


> LMAO! Monty Python!


 
That's priceless!


----------



## ladyjane76

^^^^^
I love that one as well, soooo funny! im dying over here!


----------



## stacmck




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## rensky

this is toooo funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Last picture cracked me up!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Lmao!! I love the jig cat!


----------



## claireZk

This thread made me LOL so loud _ah skeered mah kitteh_


----------



## davidlkl

hahah damn funny i read all 25pages in 1 day


----------



## Nola

These are the best ever!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Hey all, go vote for my LOLcat! I want a trip to Vegas LOL!

http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/Poker-Cats.aspx?mobcatwaitsfo128480743837500000.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, so cute. I should put the one you made of my kitty on there too.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Nola

AWw itty bitty flavour


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Speedy

Keep em coming gals... I seriously love this thread!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, that guy looks terrified in that last pic.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, on the last pic.


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Mahina

I love 'em


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## IntlSet

^^^
Omgomg So Wrong! Lol


----------



## Sternchen

I LOLed so hard on this one I woke hubby up!! (I'm laying in bed and TPFing while he's sleeping, rofl!)


----------



## spangle

I love this thread so much!! 
I cannot stop laughing!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## stacmck

OMG, I love "Emo Bath!"


----------



## scarlett_2005

RoseMary said:


>


Awwwww. This one is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

RoseMary said:


>


 

LOL!!!


----------



## ilzabet

i took this picture last week and it totally came out like one of those pictures....i'm just not a creative captioner.  so if anyone feels so inclined, have at it!


----------



## caitlin1214

Haha! I just love how they spell sex as 'secks'!


----------



## spiralsnowman

This one's so cute! Who invented the word "nom" anyway? Genius. 

Keep posting, I love this thread!


----------



## Sternchen

lol, I dunno...I even used "nom" before LOLCat   Like when feeding my daughter I say "nom nom nom" and make eating faces, rofl


----------



## stacmck

ilzabet said:


> i took this picture last week and it totally came out like one of those pictures....i'm just not a creative captioner. so if anyone feels so inclined, have at it!


The first thing I thought when I saw this was "Respect Mah Authoritaah!" (a la Cartman in South Park  )


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Here ya go!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^lol!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## ilzabet

omg razorbackbelle!!!  i am in stiches.

i  this thread.


----------



## ilzabet

ok...i am silly.  i just spent an HOUR on ihascheezburger.com and this thread and i am crying


----------



## scarlett_2005

^lmao @ the burrito!


----------



## mockinglee

I'm sure this one has already been posted, but it's still one of my favorites


----------



## spangle

HAHA purrito!!! 

OK I am struggling with 'nom'....is it just meant to be a sound or word? I'm confused....!!


----------



## stacmck

Nice job on the LOLcats, Sarah! 

And "nom" is supposed to be a sound - like when you talk baby talk to babies when they are being fed. "Nom nom nom nom nom.."


----------



## bravorodrig

I'm having a fit having to laugh quietly 'cause hubby's napping next to me...


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## spangle

stacmck said:


> Nice job on the LOLcats, Sarah!
> 
> And "nom" is supposed to be a sound - like when you talk baby talk to babies when they are being fed. "Nom nom nom nom nom.."


 

ahhh ok!! Thanks for that!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## mockinglee




----------



## bebedawl

lolcat car....officially the best car ever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## PinkCupcake

mockinglee said:


> I'm sure this one has already been posted, but it's still one of my favorites



This was the first lolcat pic I ever saw, and I just broke up over it.  Showed it to DH and we agreed "nom nom nom" is just the perfect sound for cats eating ... and that's how come we now sometimes call our ginger cat Gus "Mr. Nomnomnom."  He's very like the cat above except wider (he loves his food).

Not sure if this one has already been posted, but it's another favorite of mine:


----------



## stacmck

^Wow, huge kitteh!


----------



## stacmck




----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## PinkCupcake

^ I guess someone must have sat down and knitted those cute little hats in the last pic!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

hahaha this thread made me smile! Keep them coming!


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## Nola

Do u mind?!


----------



## ilzabet

omg!  @ the do you mind one!  i would totally get a cat if i could train it to do that!!!  (i hate litter boxes but don't want kitty to be eaten by coyotes)


----------



## PinkCupcake

ilzabet said:


> omg!  @ the do you mind one!  i would totally get a cat if i could train it to do that!!!  (i hate litter boxes but don't want kitty to be eaten by coyotes)



I read an article describing how someone trained their cat - basically they started with the litter tray up on top of the toilet and eventually removed it but I can't recall the finer details.  I thought of doing it with our two youngsters who are now two years old, but there's really no need here ... they have a large sandbox out in the back garden and only use the indoor litter trays at night a few times a week, so it's pretty easy to manage.  Gosh, coyotes ... eeeek!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## stacmck

I love the "Do you mind?" and babushka cats


----------



## maedchen

Lol! The interpretive dance one is great! I wish I could get shots like that of my cat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao, the hamster one is hilarous!


----------



## Nola

AWWW Happy chair is so cute!


----------



## Sternchen

AHAHAHHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

My goodness...LOOK at that FACE!!!!!!   How could you ever be mad at that??


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

LMAO! the "happy chair" is hilarious for some reason


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

lamiastella said:


> My goodness...LOOK at that FACE!!!!!!  How could you ever be mad at that??


 
Aww! soooooo cute!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

all of these are sooo cute!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^


----------



## Vida from Milan




----------



## DanceRookie




----------



## DanceRookie




----------



## candace117

I love this one!!!!!


----------



## IntlSet

^^^
OMG, Candace, that just MADE MY DAY.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Mine too until I read the comments on the page! It's not a real elephant, it's a model at a theme park somewhere


----------



## IntlSet

ILoveMyBug said:


> Mine too until I read the comments on the page! It's not a real elephant, it's a model at a theme park somewhere


 
Awww.


----------



## candace117

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IT LOOKS REAL...so  I don't  care 

It still made me feel joy


----------



## candace117

However, the bug saying OH HAI is my other favorite. And that one is real


----------



## ILoveMyBug

IntlSet said:


> Awww.




Awww sorry  Did you see the elephants making snowballs in Animalicious? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/amazing-pics-of-elephants-making-a-snowball-265642.html


----------



## IntlSet

ILoveMyBug said:


> Awww sorry  Did you see the elephants making snowballs in Animalicious?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/amazing-pics-of-elephants-making-a-snowball-265642.html


 
YAY! HAPPY AGAIN! LOL. Thanks, *ILoveMyBug*!


----------



## candace117

Party!!!!!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## candace117

all the NOM NOM NOM ones are always my favorite...rofl

slowest........nom.............ever.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## hellosunshine

Love this thread..keep them coming please. Haven't laughed this hard in awhile now.


----------



## stacmck

I love the Dr. Phil one!


----------



## riffraff

Awwww this one is sooo sweet.


----------



## Nola

I LOVE that squirre pic! OMG!


----------



## xsavagex

These are so hilarious. I cant stop laughing. I have tears from laughing haha


----------



## razorbackbelle0

OMG, I love Invisible Text Message Breakup! LOL!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Moar!


----------



## anneonimiss




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Cristina

LMAO!  I love this one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

RoseMary said:


>


 


That's one of my favorite movies!


----------



## harlem_cutie

IntlSet said:


>



 one of my faves


----------



## scarlett_2005

RoseMary said:


>


ROFL! Too funny.


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^omg Awwww!!!!!


----------



## krisaya

This is the cutest post ever. I  kittehs


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwwe.


----------



## PinkCupcake

razorbackbelle0 said:


>



  Broke me up!


----------



## Vlad

I just roflmao'ed!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Best thread ever! Cats have such personality, I love the baby pandas too... 

More please!


----------



## caitlin1214

Vlad, that's HAL in your signature, isn't it? 


(I've never seen that movie, but I'm familiar with it.)



Anyhoo . . .


----------



## caitlin1214

God! I LOVE these!


----------



## caitlin1214

*runs off to find more*


----------



## caitlin1214

*runs back with more*


----------



## caitlin1214

*stifles laughter*


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## Sternchen

ROFL!!!


----------



## PinkCupcake

Sternchen said:


>



Um - what does "CWNED" mean?


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao to both those pictures!


----------



## Sternchen

PinkCupcake said:


> Um - what does "CWNED" mean?



It's a play on words   Some gamers (or inet speak freaks) like to say PWNED, which means "owned"

So...CNWED, lol.  CONED!


----------



## MissTiss

PinkCupcake said:


>


 
These two have me rolling!


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0

All done. Not a bad haul. I found a cookie,  a penny, a ded mouse, and the economee.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

and at the same time


----------



## Nola

^


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Darnit, ILoveMyBug! :cry:


----------



## ILoveMyBug

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Darnit, ILoveMyBug! :cry:




I know...... sorry. Every time I look at it my eyes fill up


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Apr. 21, 2008


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

razorbackbelle0 said:


> All done. Not a bad haul. I found a cookie, a penny, a ded mouse, and the economee.


 


the economee! haha, thats hilarious!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^I was hoping someone would think that's as funny as I thought it was!


----------



## Kansashalo

LOL @ the 100 calorie pack!


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## PinkCupcake

Sternchen said:


> It's a play on words   Some gamers (or inet speak freaks) like to say PWNED, which means "owned"
> 
> So...CNWED, lol.  CONED!




  At last I get it - thank you!! 

I was totally   never going to figure that one out by myself.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

ILoveMyBug said:


> and at the same time


 
Wow. This pic gets me really emotional, on so many levels. I actually have tears in my eyes.


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## razorbackbelle0

OMG, the look on that party cat's face!


----------



## IntlSet

OMG, *ILoveBug, *the one you posted is SOOO SAD. Awww.


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## PinkCupcake

razorbackbelle0 said:


> OMG, the look on that party cat's face!



LOL, a picture of dejected disappointment - priceless!


----------



## PinkCupcake




----------



## Nola

Sooooo cute I can´t stand it!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

The one w/ the homeless man and his dog is very touching, the caption is great too. I got all misty...


----------



## missisa07

LOL!


----------



## PinkCupcake

Nola said:


> Sooooo cute I can´t stand it!!



LOL get a grip there girl!!

(I always say "so cute I could bite their heads off."  My DH says "so cute there should be a law against it")


----------



## PinkCupcake

^^  at the bad twin!!!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Sweetpea83

^lol!!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## candace117

LMAO!!! Those doggies are SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## candace117




----------



## candace117

more


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet

Oops!


----------



## heqet

​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao, how they managed to put that dinosaur costume on that guinea pig is beyond me!


----------



## candace117

aww


----------



## BasketballCourt

OMG! This one has to be one of my favorites!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, that last one cracked me up!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

It's the middle of the night and I still started audibly giggling at the last few. People are so good at coming up w/ these hilarious captions!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## Nola

I love thriller kitty! He´s been circling on e-mails here at work


----------



## ima_ailurophile




----------



## ILoveMyBug




----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^


----------



## Michele26

ILoveMyBug said:


>



Please donate to one of the rescue organizations who are helping in Iowa.

http://www.warl.org/index.php


----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## razorbackbelle0




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## mockinglee

I made my own lolcat, but I posted it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## gypsybiker59

yay! LOL cats!  I can haz happy now


----------



## gypsybiker59

heres one of my all time fave lol cats:

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/06/13/funny-pictures-itz-nom/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, too funny!


----------



## gypsybiker59

richard simmons kitteh


----------



## gypsybiker59

oscar meyer kitteh


----------



## _Shelly_

OMG i LOVE lolcats!! I gotta find some of my faves now!


----------



## _Shelly_




----------



## gypsybiker59

another of my all time faves


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!


----------



## gypsybiker59

omg!!!  






how cute is this???


----------



## scarlett_2005

gypsybiker59 said:


> oscar meyer kitteh


----------



## gypsybiker59

I love that one sooo much, especially his little claws holding onto his snack!


----------



## peevenjo

I can't respond to any emails today, something has crashed on my computer.


And the mouse is missing.


----------



## gypsybiker59

hehe


----------



## Necromancer

Here's one I made a while back:


----------



## Sternchen

I really love these pictures!


----------



## Sternchen

lol, this isn't LOLCat, but rather LOLdogs, but still...I thought it was pretty darn funny and I'm *still* laughing:







Look at that goofy little face! What a darling dog


----------



## Sternchen

I hope that I'm not the only one who really LOLs to the point of tears while looking at these


----------



## FijiBuni

Omg! Love love love!!!!!


----------



## gypsybiker59

Sternchen said:


> I hope that I'm not the only one who really LOLs to the point of tears while looking at these


 
oh heck no, you aren't alone... the lolcats keep me sane on most work days when I need a de-stress break


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

I nearly choked on my lunch at the ''wen i conquar werld'' one! Lmao!!


----------



## gypsybiker59

^that one is particularly awesome


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## caitlin1214

I like these . . . 



Can I eat her now? 
http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...s-tiger-is-interested-in-eating-a-tourist.jpg


ADD cat . . . 
http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...tly-your-kitten-has-an-attention-disorder.jpg


Hedge Fund
http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/funny-pictures-hedgehog-has-a-coin.jpg



What ya doin?
http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...ures-your-cat-asks-you-what-you-are-doing.jpg


----------



## Cristina

LMAO!   Hilarious.




>


----------



## Cristina




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## gypsybiker59

^I *love* that second one, omg it is hilarious.  happy caturday everyone!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL at the mother in-law kitty!


----------



## gypsybiker59

this one made me LOL hard at work:


----------



## scarlett_2005

^


----------



## cutiepie21

ETA: link doesn't work


----------



## cutiepie21

I made a LOL cat out of my baby:


----------



## gypsybiker59

cutiepie, I love that!  that is awesome.  how did you do on your gre?


----------



## cutiepie21

gypsybiker59 said:


> cutiepie, I love that!  that is awesome.  how did you do on your gre?



Thanks!!  I take the GRE in one month.


----------



## gypsybiker59

good luck, I'll keep my paws crossed for you!


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## gypsybiker59

I  the "Not ripe yet" one, lolol, that cat looks worried


----------



## sooner_girl20

IntlSet said:


>


 

 these 2 cracked me up to tears!


----------



## Tangerine

cutiepie21 said:


> I made a LOL cat out of my baby:




OMG is that a Maine Coon?!?!?!


----------



## cutiepie21

Tangerine said:


> OMG is that a Maine Coon?!?!?!



Yes, she is!  And she's HUGE, too!!


----------



## Tangerine

cutiepie21 said:


> Yes, she is!  And she's HUGE, too!!



Awwww....I had a Main Coon, his coloring was exactly the same! He lived a really long time. He was such an angel, so sweet and quiet and polite.


You should post more pics! I'd love to see!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, at the last two photos!


----------



## gypsybiker59

^how cute right?  *loves*


----------



## Tangerine

IntlSet said:


>




AWWWWW, oh man! Thats the cutest thing of all time. My dear departed Maine Coon looked just like the one on the left and my current beast looks EXACTLY like the one on the right!!!!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sternchen




----------



## Sternchen

Awwwwwwwwwwwww   :cry:


----------



## gypsybiker59

omg thats so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bravorodrig

lightblue84 said:


>



i can't stop laughing...


----------



## gypsybiker59

omg lol


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## sooner_girl20

gypsybiker59 said:


>


----------



## Sweetpea83

gypsybiker59 said:


>


 


Lol, too funny!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet




----------



## leothelnss

^ LOL at that last one, personal space... bwahahaa


----------



## Charlie

^^^^^ Personal space, too funny.


This one is AWESOME I might put it on my signature, Lol.  I love big cats!


----------



## ProfNot

This is the funniest thread I have read in my entire life!

Super thanks to the posters!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...love this thread...keep the pictures coming guys!


----------



## Charlie

OMG, that is the funniest one ever!!!


----------



## gypsybiker59

this one just cracks me up to no end:


----------



## IntlSet

^^^^
LOL Love that one...


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Cristina

LOL I love this one!  I emailed it to the BF earlier this morning.  Hilarious! 



gypsybiker59 said:


>


----------



## gypsybiker59

Cristina, glad you liked it!  OMG, look at this one... its so awesome


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## laloki




----------



## Cristina

Not exactly LOLCats, but I still found this picture priceless


----------



## laloki

Aww so cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute!


----------



## laloki




----------



## laloki

Sorry if I am repeating ones that have been posted before.

I couldn't stop laughing at this one


----------



## gypsybiker59

omg I LOVE hovercat!!!!  this one made me LOL at work:


----------



## IntlSet

laloki said:


> Sorry if I am repeating ones that have been posted before.
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing at this one


 
I've seen that and still laugh every time!!


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## IntlSet

OMFG LOLOLOL @ this one... sorry, maybe it's funny only to me...


----------



## IntlSet




----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## clevercat

I spend almost as much time on the Lolcat site as I do here on TPF...


----------



## gypsybiker59

bah... I forgot we can't post images anymore...


----------



## ILoveMyBug




----------



## gypsybiker59

^i love that one!  look at the look in her eyes


----------



## Sweetpea83

More pics more pics!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

They're not so easy to post now you can't just copy the link - I had to save that one to my photobucket first


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh bummer...lol!


----------



## madamefifi

razorbackbelle0 said:


>


  I just joined the "spewing coffee all over the keyboard" club!!


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol...how cute!


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao!!! I nearly spit out my food!


----------



## FrankieP

OMFG - one of my lolcats hit the big time and is featured on the front page!!! Frankie hits tha big time, baby!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wasn't even one of my faves, just a quickie I did in amongst a bunch of others one bored night. How odd. It's got 5/5 cheezburgers too, outta more than 3100 votes! WIN. *struts* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never thought to check for a lolcat thread here until now, I just had to share, I'm over the moon! LOL!  *Here are more of my lolz.*

http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## i_wona

Don't know if it's already been posted, but I love this one:


----------



## FrankieP

ARGH I love that one too!! I think I blogged it, actually.. 

This is another of my all-time faves, specially since I'm a real coffee fiend!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao!! That looks like me after I have a cup!


----------



## frostee

OMG...I loooooove LOL cats soooo much! I have so many stored too..I'll have to get them.


----------



## gypsybiker59

Frankie, woot, page one, thats pretty cool!  I love that coffee one, lolol....


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks Gypsy, I'm still tickled! Bugger's got over 4,000 votes now and still 5/5 burgers. I really don't get it, it's not even very funny!


----------



## FrankieP

I bastardised Tennyson.


----------



## gypsybiker59

lol thats awesome!


----------



## gypsybiker59




----------



## gypsybiker59

i love this one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute!


----------



## gypsybiker59

he looks like a meer cat right! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## FrankieP

BUMP! 

Ah made a lolcat! Click the pic to go vote on it!


----------



## FrankieP

Oh god I'm on a roll..


----------



## Blyen

I loooove those pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

So happy to see this thread again! Cute pics you guys!


----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## ProfNot




----------



## boomie

Some of my favorites!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good ones, boomie!


----------



## FrankieP

Hahahhahaa LOVE all the pug ones! Their spaced out eyes are crazy. That picture one gave me a good roffle!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Love this one!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

OMG!! JUst read this entire thread all is fantastic!!


----------



## gypsybiker59

ProfNot said:


> ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-dog-pictures-yoda-wants-snack.jpg



Love this one, I do!!!!  LOLOL


----------



## kiki119

this one always make me giggle :rotflao:


----------



## baghag411




----------



## FrankieP

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG MY BRITE IDEA KITTEH MADE THE FRONT PAGE OF I CAN HAS CHEEZBURGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/07/11/funny-pictures-idea-kitteh/







This is my second front page kitteh, woot!


----------



## boomie

^^Awesome, congrats!  Very clever


----------



## zoesma

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsybiker59

frankie, that is awesome!  congrats!


----------



## zoesma

i love the last one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InstantKarma

LOOK AT YOUR OWN RISK!

www.sxxxy.org/funny-pictures-porn-watching-cat.jpg


----------



## spoiled_brat

It's time to bump this thread!


----------



## yeliab

These are sooo CUTE and Funny!!


----------



## FrankieP

Hey guess what - this morning I logged into ICHC and found my 3rd front page lolcat! Whoootttt!!!! *struts*


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hehe, well done, *Frankie*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe love this thread!


----------



## gypsybiker59

Frankie, you rock!  I saw that one this morning on lolcats and chuckled


----------



## caitlin1214

This one is great!



Anyone watch The Big Bang Theory? 

An episode mentions Schrödinger's cat.

Keep in mind, there's no actual cat. It was more of a thought process.

Schrödinger's Cat: A cat, along with a flask containing a poison, is placed in a sealed box shielded against environmentally induced quantum decoherence. If an internal Geiger counter detects radiation, the flask is shattered, releasing the poison that kills the cat. The Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics implies that after a while, the cat is _simultaneously_ alive _and_ dead. Yet, when we look in the box, we see the cat _either_ alive _or_ dead, not both alive _and_ dead.

More information here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat



IntlSet said:


> icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/funny-pictures-schrodinger-does-an-experiment-with-a-tube-and-kittens.jpg


----------



## gypsybiker59

lol... i love this one



http://icanhascheezburger.com/2010/01/29/funny-pictures-cramp-cramp-cramp/


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hahaha, I've not seen that one before. Thanks.


----------



## FrankieP

One I made today.... pls to be going there and voting for it!


----------



## gypsybiker59

^love it!!!!  just voted


----------



## Chromatopelma

I love lolcats! I think it's the other thing I spend wayyyy too much time looking at besides Tpf! Does anyone else also visit Dailysquee?


----------



## poopsie

Tis the season............to bump this thread :rockettes:


----------



## piglett

i love this thread & lolcats!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Tis the season............to bump this thread :rockettes:


 

*Poopise* - I was just thinking about this thread yesterday and here it is! Thank you for bumping!


----------



## poopsie

You're welcome


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> You're welcome


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



 I love Christmassy LoLs!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

:giggles:


poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

More, please!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> More, please!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


  Ha! Made me LOL!


----------



## poopsie

Since it is getting late in some parts of the world


----------



## Nolia

This one nearly made me pee myself.


----------



## poopsie

OMG it does look like that guy!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 

Merry Christmas, LoLcats!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## its_a_keeper

Love it!


----------



## poopsie

I wish! It has been in the mid-high 70's here all week---definitely _not_ my idea of christmas weather


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ I love that one!


----------



## clevercat

*poopsie* - I need *MOAR LOLCATS* please!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
 So, so true!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Too cute! Lol!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## its_a_keeper

poopsie2 said:


>


 
hillariouse


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
Oh the look on that widdle face!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh the look on that widdle face!




For the coffee lover


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> For the coffee lover


 
Funny, because that's pretty much my expression after the third cup....LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL!! Keep em coming!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## YouAreAlways

poopsie2 said:


>



LOVE this


----------



## Necromancer

poopsie2 said:


>




*Poopsie*, that tuna fishing one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## poopsie

Necromancer said:


> *Poopsie*, that tuna fishing one made me laugh out loud.




Anyone who has ever been owned by cats knows just how he feels!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Necromancer

poopsie2 said:


> Anyone who has ever been owned by cats knows just how he feels!



haha, isn't that the truth. When someone asks how many cats I  own, I say I don't own any cats, but the cats that live in my house have a very devoted staff on call 24/7.


----------



## clevercat

Necromancer said:


> haha, isn't that the truth. When someone asks how many cats I own, *I say I don't own any cats, but the cats that live in my house have a very devoted staff on call 24/7*.


 
So, so true


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
Puts me in mind of Tommy and Eamonn.....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## its_a_keeper

poopsie2 said:


>


 
 that face!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## its_a_keeper

poopsie2 said:


>


 
those eyes *lol*

I love Icanhazcheezburger!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Frank reminds me of my Stanley..lol!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>


 
Brilliant!


----------



## Lanier




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 

I almost missed this one - lookit those eyes!


----------



## Cindi

None of mine have quite got the concept down yet either. 





poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


>





Lanier said:


>






LMAO!

Do I detect a theme here?


----------



## Sweetpea83

lanier said:


>


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## poopsie

Lanier said:


>




Is that a MJ mouse flat I see?


----------



## Lanier

poopsie2 said:


>



 Love this one!



poopsie2 said:


> Is that a MJ mouse flat I see?



Yes, you are correct!  I took this picture a long time ago. But I bet I could make my own LOLcat caption from this picture.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
Le sigh......


----------



## Cindi

So adorable.  





poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

*MOAR * lols please, poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

Hmmmmm.........I really liked the "Walk Away' one Let's see........................................


----------



## its_a_keeper

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmm.........I really liked the "Walk Away' one Let's see........................................



Ohmigod! Reminds me of our Hoarders


----------



## poopsie




----------



## its_a_keeper

poopsie2 said:


>



*lol*


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmm.........I really liked the "Walk Away' one Let's see........................................


 
 Brilliant!


----------



## clevercat

Bump! MOAR please?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
How did I miss this one? 
M.O.A.R. please?

Ha - looking back and probably half this thread is me, asking for MOAR!
Oh, well!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How did I miss this one?
> M.O.A.R. please?
> 
> Ha - looking back and probably half this thread is me, asking for MOAR!
> Oh, well!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
*snort*


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
I keep coming back to this one - he has the most perfect expression!


----------



## poopsie

been that done there


----------



## clevercat

Bumpety bump!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
*snort*


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Love4MK

That box does look pretty frightening!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ooh look, it's Eamonn!:D


----------



## ilovenicebags

How did I miss this!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

ilovenicebags said:


> How did I miss this!



The second pic is too cute!


----------



## poopsie

In honor of the new floor in the CC household and the havoc it is wreaking


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> In honor of the new floor in the CC household and the havoc it is wreaking



Bwah ha ha! That's perfect - just like Eamonn and Thomiss as they try running on the spot like Scooby Doo before finding their feet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^:lolots:


----------



## Cindi

That is one of my favorites!!


----------



## clevercat

Please may we have MOAR, *poopsie*?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
 This was the CC household today. Bear was today's office junior - very little help, as I had to keep lifting his stomach off the keyboard to type....Still, the purring was nice!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

^^^ I'm sitting on a very rainy station platform in Ireland and that just made me squee out loud!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^So cute..


----------



## clevercat

It's Monday. I'm stressed. I need a LOLcat!


----------



## cats n bags

Here you go


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Here you go


 

 Le sigh...._that's_ better!


----------



## Cindi

LOL!!!! The shade of shame. LOL


----------



## Cindi

The cat's guide to walking your human. LOL



http://www.pawnation.com/2012/06/25...grid7|main5|dl25|sec3_lnk2&pLid=172981#page=1


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, thanks for sharing!


----------



## poopsie

Love the lampshade of shame!


----------



## juneping

lol..so funny!! thanks for posting....


----------



## gazoo

Couldn't resist the sombrero.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, so cute..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

Moar....


----------



## gazoo

Much much moar..


----------



## clevercat

Those are so good!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> Moar....




The first picture is great!


----------



## Cindi

Love those! Especially LOL at the Can opener one.


----------



## Cindi

One from my FB wall today:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> One from my FB wall today:


 
Brilliant!


----------



## gazoo

Hope these haven't been posted yet.


----------



## gazoo

Apologies for the f-bomb.


----------



## gazoo

Moar meows


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg, gazoo...all of them are great, hehe!

I especially love the probation one & do not look behind you..LOL!


----------



## cats n bags

Here are a couple of good ones.


----------



## gazoo

^^ :giggles:  I hear Barry White in the background in that first one...


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^^ :giggles: I hear Barry White in the background in that first one...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

OMG....so funny...i love them all....


----------



## Cindi

LOVE THESE! Especially the one with the glasses. Such a cute face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The idiot friend one is hilarious! And the self shot for facebook...lol!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Lol! Love them all.


----------



## gazoo

The self shot Facebook one made me spill my latte.  He even looks like he's puckering in his cheeks!  lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> The idiot friend one is hilarious! And the self shot for facebook...lol!!



I second that and the Banana one!!!


----------



## Cindi

Love this one. LOL


----------



## Cindi

And one for all of us who are enduring a heat wave. LOL


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Love this one. LOL


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## gazoo

_


----------



## gazoo

___


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

-


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, loving all the latest ones..


----------



## Cindi

Those are great! Especially love the "it's behind me" one. :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

Love the crop circles kitteh - the look on that widdle face!


----------



## gazoo

*


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

)


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the diet fail pic.


----------



## ilovenicebags

OMG Hilarious!!!!


----------



## clevercat




----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1782184


----------



## Necromancer

This is one I did for my cat Yeager. It looks like he swallowed a small dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> This is one I did for my cat Yeager. It looks like he swallowed a small dog.




Is that really your kitty?! How cute..


----------



## Necromancer

Yep, *Sweetpea*, it's my boy Yeager (named after pilot Chuck Yeager). He is now officially on a diet.


----------



## clevercat

Necromancer said:


> This is one I did for my cat Yeager. It looks like he swallowed a small dog.


 

Brilliant! Yeager is quite the husky young man, isn't he! What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.


----------



## poopsie

Necromancer said:


> Yep, *Sweetpea*, it's my boy Yeager (named after pilot Chuck Yeager). He is now officially on a diet.





Gorgeous!


I hope he does better on his diet than I am doing on mine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeager is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Cindi

I am going to try to make this my weekend forecast as well.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

Definitely Monday again.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> Definitely Monday again.



GAWD that face!  So droll and succint!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Definitely Monday again.




Haha, love this one..


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Definitely Monday again.



Hmmmmmpppphhhh...................I work weekends so Monday is my Caturday. We lurve lazy Mondays around here! LOL


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

Then I guess I was wrong. Someone does say "yippeeee it's Monday". 





poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmmpppphhhh...................I work weekends so Monday is my Caturday. We lurve lazy Mondays around here! LOL


----------



## gazoo

-


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Then I guess I was wrong. Someone does say "yippeeee it's Monday".




But I am definitely in the minority. Every job I have ever had has involved working weekends. I actually prefer it. I had to take a Saturday off to take a cat to the vet and I was appalled at the crowds out and about.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Definitely Monday again.


 
Excellent - and just about summed up yesterday for me....


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the Clint Eastwood one!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## poopsie




----------



## Necromancer

Love the divorce one, and the Monday one, and the lava one...I like all the others too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the divorce one! This is becoming one of my favorite threads!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
ohsocute!


----------



## gazoo

Moar adorbs...


----------



## Cindi

OMG! Love the Nutella one.


----------



## clevercat

Love the  'You're not my real Mum!'


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## ilovenicebags

OMG I die!!! I love them all


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is one I found


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute..


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Jadeite

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is one I found


 
wahahahah....looks so much like a fluffy toy.


----------



## robotindisguise

poopsie2 said:


>


 
ahh i love this. my girl breads so much.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

^^^^^LOL I love this thread!


----------



## Cindi

Love the "U farted" one. Such a look.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Jadeite

hilarious.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## bnjj

Goodness, this thread is so ridiculously funny.  I love it!


----------



## clevercat

Love the Mr Zazzels one!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday everyone!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj




----------



## clevercat

bnjj said:


>


 
 Love this one!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## its_a_keeper

gazoo said:


>


 
Priceless! Love both!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## oggers86

That is definately one of my cats and my SO. She loves hittng him in the face when she wants food.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

You got new legs. OMG


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LMAO that one is hilarious! The panda one is cute, too!


----------



## Cindi

Happy Friday night!


----------



## gazoo

^ aw!


----------



## clevercat

Sweet!
And....
Hurrah, it's CATURDAY!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Sweet!
> And....
> Hurrah, it's CATURDAY!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## Cindi

These would definitely work at my house.


----------



## poopsie

Here too 

Every trip to Costco brings new joy in the form of boxes.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> These would definitely work at my house.


 
*lol* we got cat traps over here, too!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cats and boxes..lol!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Oh, that last one is precious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the never go to bed mad, pic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe...


----------



## gazoo

AW ^ I love that one *Sweetpee83*!


----------



## qlove823

gazoo, the photos in your signature are hilarious!!! my cat would SO do that to paper towels and just lay there like that!


----------



## bnjj

This thread is so funny.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## bnjj

Gazoo, those are great!

From much earlier in the thread &#8211; they never get old though.















This little face is just too cute.


----------



## bnjj

That moustache kitty is so striking.


----------



## clevercat

Oh I do love LOLs in the morning.....


----------



## its_a_keeper

love 'em all!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the ''I should buy a boat'', one!


----------



## Cindi

Happy Caturday!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## clevercat

cindi said:


> happy caturday!!!


 
:d:d:d


----------



## frenchpearls

I've only just discovered this thread - Now to go back through it for hours of laughs!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Cindi

I love orange kitties.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love orange kitties too!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^These last two are hilarious!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


>


 
Love these!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

The ikea picture one is hilarious!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> The ikea picture one is hilarious!


 
yep! I love that one, too! *lolz*


----------



## bnjj

Fool.


----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL, loving all the latest photos..


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL'd at that one!


----------



## sgj99

my DH and our boy cat doing some work on the computer.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>



Squee at the cuteness of those widdle feeties!


----------



## No Cute

AWESOME thread!


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


>



Oh my look at his face!  Priceless!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

LOL at scratchy-bleedy.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


>



Cindi is that your cat?

I LOL when I saw this. He/she looks human!


----------



## Cindi

Nope, not mine. Just a LOL I thought was cute posted on my FB page. 





Michele26 said:


> Cindi is that your cat?
> 
> I LOL when I saw this. He/she looks human!


----------



## bnjj

Oh my gosh.  Those little white feet are tooooo cute!


----------



## Necromancer




----------



## Necromancer

A cat macro I made recently. I couldn't resist adding this caption.


----------



## poopsie

Thunderbolt and lightening very very frightening............................


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## gazoo

^^ I LOVE that one.   Love love love pink pads... &#9829;


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo




----------



## ladyash

necromancer said:


> a cat macro i made recently. I couldn't resist adding this caption.



love!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.

Love those recent ones, *gazoo*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too! Especially the tigger one..


----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Happy Caturday!!



Teh perfect Caturday lols...love the watermelon kitteh!


----------



## jenny70

This is hilarious!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Necromancer

jenny70 said:


> This is hilarious!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1838724



*jenny*, that one never fails to crack me up every time I see it.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

I've been laughing all morning with this one!  Thanks Poopsie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


>




Lol..


----------



## bnjj

This thread is so awesome!!!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## holleigh

... just add potatoes, carrots & onions - cover with foil & simmer slowly for ...
ONLY JOKING, HONEST !!!
(Augustus just tends to fall asleep .. anywhere..)


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

You Will Pay - LOL  He better watch his shoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

holleigh said:


> ... just add potatoes, carrots & onions - cover with foil & simmer slowly for ...
> ONLY JOKING, HONEST !!!
> (Augustus just tends to fall asleep .. anywhere..)




Augustus..


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


>




Love them all..especially the ''it's time'' one...lol!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

^^ HA!  That's a great one!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Love this one....wish it WAS Caturday...


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Sweetpea83

This one is adorable..


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> This one is adorable..



Awwwwwww


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## bnjj

Awww, I love Maru the box loving cat.  He is so darn cute!


----------



## poopsie

They are all so cute!


----------



## clevercat

Oh yaay it's Caturday!


----------



## gazoo

Happy happy Caturday one and all!!


----------



## gazoo

Moar!!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Moar!!


 
Oh I love teh spider LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bnjj said:


> Awww, I love Maru the box loving cat.  He is so darn cute!




I'm a fan of Maru on FB...lol.


----------



## bnjj

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm a fan of Maru on FB...lol.


 
I would be if I had FB.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Loving them all!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanks! Love 'em!!!

The one wirh the leash!!!


----------



## bnjj

My daily dose of LMAO!  Thanks.


----------



## gazoo

GAWD it's Caturday again already??


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh that last one would be even cuter if the LOL read 'reservoir mogs'


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## juneping

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm a fan of Maru on FB...lol.



can u share the FB page? can't find it. but i found the blog
http://maruthecat.tumblr.com/


----------



## juneping

love all the pix...i come here at least once a week...


----------



## juneping

i need my weekly fix...


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> can u share the FB page? can't find it. but i found the blog
> http://maruthecat.tumblr.com/




Oh sure...

www.facebook.com/MaruTheCatFans?


----------



## Lanier

I love this thread!


----------



## juneping

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh sure...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MaruTheCatFans?



thanks!!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## bnjj

Love them!


----------



## gazoo

Yo Caturday!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Too funny!

That cat drinking in the sink is hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


>




Hehe, this one is too cute..


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable, lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## clevercat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hehe..



So cute.....


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Cindi

Look familiar.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

Hahaha! So true!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Look familiar.


----------



## poopsie

I have a king size bed................just for me and the cats. It is amazing how much room only two strategically placed kittehs can take up. I am usually relegated to clinging to a sliver on the edge of the bed and I had better be happy with that position as any attempts to adjust myself after the cats have settled in will be swiftly dealt with.


----------



## bnjj

So funny and so true!  

This is precisely why my cats are rarely allowed to sleep with me.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I have a king size bed................just for me and the cats. It is amazing how much room only two strategically placed kittehs can take up. I am usually relegated to clinging to a sliver on the edge of the bed and I had better be happy with that position as any attempts to adjust myself after the cats have settled in will be swiftly dealt with.



Lol - welcome to Chez Clever....twelve of them (Foster still prefers under the bed, and Noggin likes his own space) all jostling for the best position.... But I'm not complaining (much). When everyone is settled and the room is full of purrs, my teeny tiny part of the bed is Heaven...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## gazoo

^^ That "Lonely" one is a scream* Sweetpea83*!! &#13025;


----------



## elenril

This isn't technically a lolcat and I'm not sure if it's already been posted, but it's cat-related and made me lol!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


>



I would call!!!



elenril said:


> This isn't technically a lolcat and I'm not sure if it's already been posted, but it's cat-related and made me lol!



hihi the 3/4 reminds me on ours


----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday to all the hoomins!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## juneping

i wanted to share this...
on FB, And My Cat


----------



## juneping

from "and my cat" on FB

*here let me help you with that*


----------



## gazoo

^ HA!  Love it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Great I should check that FB page out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest pics!


----------



## clevercat

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

elenril said:


> This isn't technically a lolcat and I'm not sure if it's already been posted, but it's cat-related and made me lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## bnjj

Ah, sweetpea, too cute!

TGIF indeed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the coffee one.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## bnjj

Love them!!


----------



## Blyen

Let me introduce you to grumpy cat


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Cindi




----------



## cats n bags

Love the Puma!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Hessefan

I had a really bad day. This thread makes me happy


----------



## bnjj

I am laughing so hard. Those are great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One of my favorite threads!


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> One of my favorite threads!


 
yep! Second that!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

http://youtu.be/IiYUzYozsAQ

Another of Henri the Frenchie cat.  
From this thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/henris-ennui-756606.html) but didn't want to start a new thread.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
Love this!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


>






Cat shaming?!?!?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:
			
		

>



Lol!


----------



## Nikhita

This is my all time favourite at the moment. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## elenril

Nikhita said:


> This is my all time favourite at the moment. Makes me laugh every time.





P.S. Hey, another Voguette! I recognised you from your blog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bumping!


----------



## poopsie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bumping!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

And back for an encore, my personal all time favorite..


----------



## poopsie




----------



## bnjj

Those are great gazoo!


----------



## Cindi

These are the best yet! "Cat Logic" is definitely in effect at my house. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the new pics!


----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

gazoo, thank you so much for continually entertaining us. 

_Why are you on the internet looking at other cats? _ LOL!!!


----------



## gazoo

bnjj said:


> gazoo, thank you so much for continually entertaining us.
> 
> _Why are you on the internet looking at other cats? _ LOL!!!



My absolute guilty pleasure!  

That "Why are you on the internet looking at other cats?" was so funny and topical as I stumbled upon it just as my own kitty was doing the exact same thing.


----------



## gazoo

Yay!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute..


----------



## Star15Rin

gazoo said:
			
		

> :d



OMG this one is great!!! Thanks for posting these, they always make me laugh!


----------



## juneping

talking w/ my boyfriend...






source: FB _*and my cat*_


----------



## gazoo

Aw ^^


----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

More..


----------



## its_a_keeper

gazoo said:


>



Muhhhhhhaaaaaaaa


----------



## Star15Rin

Just LOL'd at "keep it down, I'm on the phone" hahaha!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all of them, lol!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Hahahaha....

Love them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^LOL, love that last photo!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

Meower


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

^^^ lol!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat




----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


>



OMG that one is a scream!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> :d




LOL, the baby one is hilarious..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the she wrote hello one..


----------



## Star15Rin

gazoo said:
			
		

>



Awwwwwwwww the "priorities" one!!! *sniffle*


----------



## bnjj

Awww, the priorities one is awesome.  I'd be scratched to shreds if I were to carry my cats like that.  They are terrified of the outside world.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


>



Love it!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


>


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL @ the last photo..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>


 
Love this one!


----------



## Cindi

Halloween theme


----------



## its_a_keeper

loved that bike *lolz*


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

gazoo, those are all great.

Thank you!


----------



## juneping

so adorable...
the baby in between the two cats are my fav...
and the 2 gossiping cats one was so cute...poor kitty...they're so mean...


----------



## bCr8iv

She can't bare to watch anymore.


----------



## pmburk

This thread has me     

And here I thought I was the only adult obsessed with Lolcatz. 

We have a black cat named Vladimir, although mostly we just refer to him as "Basement Cat" or sometimes even just "Basement." So, in honor of Vlad, and this being October, here are a few great ones featuring Basement Kittehs.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Thanks gazoo, those are great!

The thermometer one is exactly how my kitty looked yesterday at the vet.


----------



## gazoo

bnjj said:


> Thanks gazoo, those are great!
> 
> The thermometer one is exactly how my kitty looked yesterday at the vet.



Your poor baby!


----------



## bnjj

Yeah, poor babay.  

That kitten on the eggs is so cute.


----------



## juneping

lol @ this pic...you know you are not a chicken right??...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, loving all the latest photos!


----------



## gazoo

juneping said:


> lol @ this pic...you know you are not a chicken right??...



His back paw _curled_ around that egg just got to me.


----------



## pmburk




----------



## juneping

^^let's dance








1. cat: what do you wanna do... dog: hehehe
2. dog: let me touch your head
3. cat: you are dead  dog: gotta run




two cats were enjoying themselves
ginger cat: excuse me...

source: facebook &#23541;&#29289;&#22909;&#22294;&#36259;


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lolz! Love that one!!!


----------



## Star15Rin

These two are the most adorable pals! I want them both!


----------



## Star15Rin

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> These two are the most adorable pals! I want them both!



That was supposed to quote the pic of basement cat and dungeon bun!


----------



## pmburk

^ I know, aren't they darling? So sleek & shiny! I love me some black kittehs.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the found a new home for the dog one!


----------



## juneping

facebook: just cats


----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj

Sorry if these are huge.


----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj




----------



## pmburk

bnjj said:


> dailyhaha.com/_pics/the-thug-life.jpg


 
I want to know:
A. Where you buy a cat-sized blue hoodie
B. How on earth that guy was able to get a hoodie onto his cat without losing a finger
C. How he was able to get hoodie-wearing cat to hold still long enough for a photo, again without losing a finger


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/253042_531725420189835_443343869_n.jpg
> facebook: just cats



Love this one! Lol


bnjj said:


> dailyhaha.com/_pics/the-thug-life.jpg



Too cute, lol!


----------



## bnjj

pmburk said:


> I want to know:
> A. Where you buy a cat-sized blue hoodie
> B. How on earth that guy was able to get a hoodie onto his cat without losing a finger
> C. How he was able to get hoodie-wearing cat to hold still long enough for a photo, again without losing a finger


 
I know!  Had I tried to stuff either of my cats into a hoodie, I would look like this pic.

Someone here used to post pics of their black and white cat in a green and white striped polo shirt.  It was the cutest thing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh my word...geez!! Lol!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love it!




			
				pmburk said:
			
		

> I want to know:
> A. Where you buy a cat-sized blue hoodie
> B. How on earth that guy was able to get a hoodie onto his cat without losing a finger
> C. How he was able to get hoodie-wearing cat to hold still long enough for a photo, again without losing a finger



lol! We saw that pic a few month ago and did the 'Challange accepted' thing!




			
				bnjj said:
			
		

> I know!  Had I tried to stuff either of my cats into a hoodie, I would look like this pic.



There you go girls 

This is Aurea with my Fiance! Both tried to look mean and of course the bathroom had to be seen in the back and the iphone in the mirrow *lol*






Some cats like to be dressed up!
Out boys would hate me, but Aurea loves it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Kitty looks annoyed, lol!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Halloween hoomins.  Please be safe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## juneping

bnjj said:


>



 lol...silly kitty...



gazoo said:


> Happy Halloween hoomins.  Please be safe.



oh poor kitty...who drew that on your face...let's scratch his fav thing


----------



## bnjj

I think that napping kitty is not really sleeping like that.  I'm sure the picture was taken from above him.  Still looks funny though.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Michele26

gazoo said:


>



Those were great! Thanks for posting I really needed to laugh.


----------



## juneping

oh the wrong tail one was soooo funny  what a perv...hahahaha

i wonder what happened to that doggie the day after....


----------



## juneping

facebook: just cats


----------



## bnjj

Happy Caturday!

Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## Sincerelycass11




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sincerelycass11

Some that I got off my favorite lolcat app... And one that I stole from the previous poster


----------



## bnjj

LOL!  Those are great.  Thanks!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love the ribbons one!!!


----------



## poopsie

They are all great!


----------



## Star15Rin

Thanks for sharing these ladies! This thread helps me destress!


----------



## juneping

loving all the new laughs....






source: FB - life with cats


----------



## juneping

facebook - just cats


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the restraining order one!


----------



## juneping

FB: just cats


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## clevercat

juneping said:


> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/23933_492185124146797_1908973268_n.jpg
> 
> FB: just cats



LOL! He looks like my Phillip and his cousin Tommy (Cindi's cat).


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sincerelycass11

:d


----------



## Star15Rin

gazoo said:
			
		

>



Hahaha I love the cat stuck in the blinds! How did he even get there?


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL..love the bird house one..


----------



## bnjj

Gazoo, those are great!  Too funny.  Thanks again for always entertaining us.


----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday everyone!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

Thanks for posting!! So hilarious....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe!


----------



## juneping

i saw this, had to share. 
fb: just cats


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Haha!


----------



## juneping

this is sooo sweet....





lol 

fb: just cats , love meow


----------



## bnjj

Oh, those are all great!!  Thanks for posting everyone!

The Officer one is sweet but the poor kitty is stretching up as much as he possibly can.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the forever home one!


----------



## its_a_keeper

the officer and the home one - so cute!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL at that last one! Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## bnjj

Oh gazoo, those are great.  Lots of LOL moments this morning.  Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The _ornaments are history_ one reminds me of how many broken ornaments I see every year at my home, lol!


----------



## mothbeast

I love the officer and a gentleman one and the where is that damn human one reminds me that we have battered cat lady blinds in my apt.


----------



## gazoo

Cannot believe it's SATURDAY (Caturday again!)...


----------



## Star15Rin

OMG the Christmas tree one is DEFINITELY the song my old kitty used to sing in his head at Christmastime. We couldn't put any ornaments on the bottom 3 feet of the tree


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> Cannot believe it's SATURDAY (Caturday again!)...



Love them all!


----------



## juneping

fb: just cats


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

June, that is so true!!

Thanks gazoo!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## bnjj

Ah so funny.  This thread always makes me laugh.

Rock, paper, claws.  LOL!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## pixiejenna

This thread always cheers me up with the funny pics!


----------



## juneping

Fb: just cats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## lucywife




----------



## juneping

lol...this one is so hilarious...


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/the-playground/animalicious/1961770d1354066570-caturday-post-your-favorite-lolcats-pics-here-come-9e3a892d80ee.jpg
> 
> lol...this one is so hilarious...



yup! *lol*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Lol!


----------



## lucywife




----------



## juneping

OMG...so hilarious.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## bnjj

LOL!  Those are all great.  Thanks!


----------



## lucywife

^ Oh, I love each and every one of these!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL at the last one!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>



Love these!


----------



## lucywife




----------



## lucywife

OMG! This one made my day!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Some fatty Lols


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Some fatty Lols



the last one cracked me up!!!


----------



## Cindi

Love those!


----------



## Michele26

Just saw this photo on a cat forum.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lucywife said:


> OMG! This one made my day!



Lol, I've seen this cat all over the web...anyone know where this kitty is from?


----------



## katheryn

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, I've seen this cat all over the web...anyone know where this kitty is from?



"Grumpy Cat" is really named Tardar Sauce a.k.a. Tard. Her official website is www.grumpycats.com. She really looks like that! No photoshop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

katheryn said:


> "Grumpy Cat" is really named Tardar Sauce a.k.a. Tard. Her official website is www.grumpycats.com. She really looks like that! No photoshop.




Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## br_t

My 5 years old 13 lbs cat Cheetos chilling in the same room with our newly adopted 9 weeks old beagle mix Banana. Today's the first day I introduce them to each other. They seem friendly...they even touch noses sniffed each other...such a relief!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

So funny!


----------



## Michele26




----------



## Sincerelycass11

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## lucywife

br_t said:


> My 5 years old 13 lbs cat Cheetos chilling in the same room with our newly adopted 9 weeks old beagle mix Banana. Today's the first day I introduce them to each other. They seem friendly...they even touch noses sniffed each other...such a relief!


 That is great! Lucky you!


----------



## Cindi

:snowballs:


----------



## Cindi

:xtree:


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## br_t

gazoo said:
			
		

>



So funny! Thanks for posting and please keep them coming!! Heheh


----------



## bnjj

Happy Caturday!!


----------



## gazoo

bnjj said:


> Happy Caturday!!



*sigh* LOVE Sphynx kitties!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

Love the magnet one! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the new ones!


----------



## poopsie

Those are great!


----------



## lucywife




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the last photo..adorable!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Those were great, thanks!!

Who thaws chicken in the bathtub??


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..so funny!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

love the latest ones!

Thanks for a good start today!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, thank you for brightening my cra**y morning, Gazoo.
I owe you a photo or two of Bear for these


----------



## poopsie

If it fits it ships........................priceless


----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh, thank you for brightening my cra**y morning, Gazoo.
> I owe you a photo or two of Bear for these



I will shamelessly troll the web for Caturday photos for pics of uber-wonder-hunk Bear.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I will shamelessly troll the web for Caturday photos for pics of uber-wonder-hunk Bear.



I just had to rescue the wonder-hunk from the bathroom sink. He does it every time - gets up there and then cries like a teeny-tiny kittin for Mummy to come rescue him....
Will post more photos over the weekend - I got him a Santa hat and scarf I hope he will pose in....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


>



Lol..


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I just had to rescue the wonder-hunk from the bathroom sink. He does it every time - gets up there and then cries like a teeny-tiny kittin for Mummy to come rescue him....
> Will post more photos over the weekend - I got him a Santa hat and scarf I hope he will pose in....



Nothing like a helpless lad to make you feel needed.  Thanks for the photos to come.  Can NOT wait!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Nothing like a helpless lad to make you feel needed.  Thanks for the photos to come.  Can NOT wait!



Just about to download now


----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Such a great way to start a (far too early) Saturday morning.  

Thanks gazoo.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, Gazoo! I needed a smile today...


----------



## kaitydid

gazoo said:


>


----------



## Cindi

Looks familiar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, too funny!


----------



## gazoo

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

That reindeer pic is beyond adorable. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the ''it's so shiny..I must murder it'', one..


----------



## clevercat

Thank you Gazoo! I do love an early morning LOL


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



LOVE this!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, Gazoo! I love Caturdays!


----------



## bnjj

Great way to start the day.  Thanks gazoo!


----------



## gazoo

Some more pics whilst we wait for Santa...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

lol...they are so funny.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you Gazoo! Look out for Christmas pics of Bear tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love them!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

^^ So great!! Happy Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Thanks so much for the laughs!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thank you Gazoo! Look out for Christmas pics of Bear tomorrow!



YAY!  More Christmassy Bear!


----------



## Cindi

:xtree:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, love the new ones! Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## kaitydid

Cindi said:


> :xtree:



I love this cat so much!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> :xtree:



Love this - he has such an expressive face, doesn't he!


----------



## Cindi

Believe it or not it's a she. 






clevercat said:


> Love this - he has such an expressive face, doesn't he!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Believe it or not it's a she.



No! She has such a grouchy face I felt sure she was a boy!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

lol...thanks!! these are awesome!!
happy holidays!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe..


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Love this - he has such an expressive face, doesn't he!





Cindi said:


> Believe it or not it's a she.





clevercat said:


> No! She has such a grouchy face I felt sure she was a boy!






Oh, I dunno..................I find that expression on my face more and more these days


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh, I dunno..................I find that expression on my face more and more these days



Lol - me too!


----------



## clevercat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hehe..



That one is a little freaky when viewed on a teeny iPhone screen!


----------



## chloe2880

Look for the 7 differences lol 

My babies


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous kittens..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

chloe2880 said:


> Look for the 7 differences lol
> 
> My babies



wow...beautiful kittens. proud mama cat...


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the crazy cat lady's camera & the catnip one!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## its_a_keeper

lolz

Thanks for posting those in here!
I love this thread!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL..loving all the latest ones!


----------



## pixiejenna

Haha love the beware of cat pic, I want to hug that kitty!


----------



## bnjj

Great pictures.  Thank you!!


----------



## juneping

oh...was looking forward to some caturday fix tonight....


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## juneping

...the last one was awesome...
thanks for the new pix


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>



Thank you, *gazoo - *I needed the smiles today....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love the newest ones..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## littlerock

LOL @ the meatloaf pic..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, love the meatloaf one too!


----------



## clevercat

Another LOL for the meatloaf one


----------



## poopsie

In honor of Eamonn's burfday


----------



## poopsie

............................cont


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ............................cont



Aww...I give you - ME! And love the cake lol - just like himself earlier on (I just found him face down in the sink, trying to lick up the last of the frosting).


----------



## gazoo

^^ OMG at the downward dog one.   :lolots:


----------



## juneping




----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this on facebook today, lol..


----------



## cats n bags

^^^^
Someone is gonna find a "felted mouse" in their slippers in the morning...


----------



## pixiejenna

LOVE the stash cat!


----------



## juneping

Sweetpea83 said:


> Saw this on facebook today, lol..



does this make my butt look big??


----------



## juneping

saw this on FB...Love Meow...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

Those were the best yet! Toe cramps!  LOL


----------



## poopsie

a LYNX ?!?!?!


----------



## New Obsessions

*"i am the lynx in your sinks"*

:lolots:


----------



## kaitydid

gazoo said:


>





gazoo said:


>


----------



## clevercat

Aww - Let Daddy get it for you....


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

^^so true...


----------



## Kansashalo

Why am I not subscribed to this thread!


----------



## littlerock

This is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ all the recent ones!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


>



So cool!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## pixiejenna

Every time I visit this thread I love it more, you guys find such great pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My favorite thread!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I love the "don't move" one!!!


----------



## Cindi

Tell me you weren't singing it.


----------



## bnjj

I haven't been here in a week or so.  Great new pics, thanks all!

The toe cramps one is hilarious.


----------



## cats n bags

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KIePsbJSS04

I don't know how to put the movies in, but this is a good one.


----------



## New Obsessions

*Cat n bags* that is adorable!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KIePsbJSS04
> 
> I don't know how to put the movies in, but this is a good one.



C'est brilliant!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> C'est brilliant!




Poom!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

That was cute!


----------



## ladyash

Look what I found on I can has cheezeburger...I don't remember which member it is here but I remember seeing it on here when she posted it...

http://cheezburger.com/6961710848

http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/page/18 (near the bottom of the page)

Also how do you ladies get photos on here? I'm attempting but it's not working!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat




----------



## littlerock

cats n bags said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KIePsbJSS04
> 
> I don't know how to put the movies in, but this is a good one.



That just might be the funniest cat video I've ever seen. Amazingly brilliant.


----------



## Cindi

Caturday the Friday edition


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Caturday the Friday edition



Love it!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Caturday the Friday edition



45 minutes...

44 minutes...

43 minutes...

not that anyone is watching the clock or anything...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2044393





that face


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Gazoo-yours always crack me up!


----------



## clevercat

LOL at 'hissing booth'!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

...thanks for the good laugh...


----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## ilovenicebags

LOL, i love this thread!


----------



## poopsie

Ha! I saw that belly *butt*on one when I was researching cattoos. I want some new ink.........I think (not that one---LOL)...............DBF doesn't like tats. I even offered to put his name somewhere and he was still less than thrilled.


----------



## aikoNakamura

Thought this one was cute.


----------



## bnjj

I love, love, love this thread.  Thank you all!

That cat tattoo is ridiculous.  And not in a good way.


----------



## Sweetpea83

aikoNakamura said:


> Thought this one was cute.



Cute!


----------



## madamefifi

Lol....


----------



## its_a_keeper

aikoNakamura said:


> Thought this one was cute.



Awwwww


----------



## Cindi

Valentine's Day edition.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Valentine's Day edition.



Love this!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL..love them all..


----------



## Cindi

Ever wonder why a pic is the first thing we think of when our fur kids do something dumb? Not, ya know, helping the situation.


----------



## madamefifi

Another Valentines Day sentiment!


----------



## clevercat

Oh I love Grumpy Cat!


----------



## Midge S

gazoo said:


> :d


 HAHAHA  I need to get that.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I can't believe it took me so long to subscribe to this thread!  These are amazing.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Brilliant -thank you, *gazoo*!


----------



## juneping

Thanks!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great way to start the day..thanks Gazoo, lol!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

Little marshmallows...   Loved these


----------



## New Obsessions

"I haven't seen the cat."    Love them all!  *Gazoo* you rock!


----------



## juneping

So funny ! Thanks for the new pics!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gazoo..:urock:


----------



## emcosmo1639

"If you're awake enough to see this you can feed me" is pretty much how every morning starts for me.  Love it!


----------



## clevercat

Awww...puppy eyes.....thank you, Gazoo!


----------



## pmburk

Not an lolcat, but have you guys seen this from the Best of Craigslist?

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/col/3440629699.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

pmburk said:


> Not an lolcat, but have you guys seen this from the Best of Craigslist?
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/col/3440629699.html



ahah!! That is so funny!


----------



## clevercat

pmburk said:


> Not an lolcat, but have you guys seen this from the Best of Craigslist?
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/col/3440629699.html



Sounds like my dream job!


----------



## poopsie

pmburk said:


> Not an lolcat, but have you guys seen this from the Best of Craigslist?
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/col/3440629699.html







finally something I am qualified to do!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## New Obsessions

Grumpy Cat (and Pokey)!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## New Obsessions

Oh, my precious Grumpy Cat!  Love them ALL *gazoo*!!!  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## CobaltBlu

:lolots:

Those are great!


----------



## ladyash

gazoo said:


>



OMG the carrot one. I die! I know a few people that I could send that to LOL! Maybe they would get the hint that they need to lay off the tanning beds and self tanner haha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## Star15Rin

gazoo said:
			
		

>



These are too funny!! I  this thread!


----------



## gazoo

Yo - It's Caturday!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## littlerock

Yay!! It's CATURDAY.


----------



## Love4MK

The oregano one!  HAHAHAHA!


----------



## juneping

thanks for the new pix....so adorable.


----------



## Candice0985

I love this thread!  it makes me giggle out loud


----------



## vanilje

Love this thread


----------



## New Obsessions

Love them!  Dollar store creme rinse.....  Thanks *gazoo*!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



My morning started with a lol! Thank you Cindi


----------



## clevercat

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

I wanna rub the belly!! These were great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## clevercat

Bwahahahaha.....


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Grumpy Cat....


----------



## juneping

how did that cat go all the way up to stuck in the fan....poor kitty...


----------



## Michele26

juneping said:


> how did that cat go all the way up to stuck in the fan....poor kitty...



Doesn't look like a fan looks like a fixture. Maybe someone put him up there, or maybe it's just photoshopped to look like he's up there.


----------



## sugarcube88

this is the best thread. makes me want to go wake up my cat and snorgle him!


----------



## New Obsessions

Cat Takes Joyride on Sheep


----------



## NY_Mami

Grumpy Cat has a new boyfriend.... and she is so happy about it....


----------



## emcosmo1639

NY_Mami said:


> Grumpy Cat has a new boyfriend.... and she is so happy about it....



Hilarious!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Brilliant - thank you Gazoo!


----------



## Cindi

LOVED these. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bnjj

Thank you, gazoo!


----------



## Necromancer




----------



## Necromancer




----------



## Necromancer

A few Tardar/Grump Cat ones (sorry if they're repeats).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Grumpy cat..


----------



## New Obsessions

Grumpy cat looks pretty with her boy toy!  Thanks everyone for all the postings.  Love them all!


----------



## clevercat

Ooh lovely - starting my day with a Grumpy Cat fix


----------



## bnjj

LOL!  The Shut Up Game.  He he!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

cindi said:


>


 
lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


>



Hehe, cute.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this on FB today..lol.


----------



## Cindi

^ Cats love it??? Yea, he looks thrilled. LOL


----------



## juneping

lol..this one is funny and scary at the same time...


----------



## gazoo

For the Grumpy Cat lovers..


----------



## gazoo

Look it's Grumpy Cat as a wee baby.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

Gazoo - thank you, you made my evening  I so love Tard...


----------



## New Obsessions

clevercat said:


> Gazoo - thank you, you made my evening  I so love Tard...



Ditto!


----------



## bnjj

Those are great, gazoo.  Thanks!


----------



## gazoo

*Sniff*


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Oh I _LOVE_  the Grumpy Cat Les Mis LOL!


----------



## Cindi

Fireman saves kitty  :cry:


----------



## Harper Quinn

Love the wedding  cake!


----------



## ladyash

gazoo said:


> *Sniff*



Wow poor kitty  You can see the terror in it's eyes. That's super sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok the first one isn't lol but it IS true!


----------



## New Obsessions

"Why is our human screaming and tearing her hair out?  :lolots:

So, so true about the adoption fee!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks for the laughs guys!


----------



## Harper Quinn

This made me laugh!


----------



## gazoo

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## New Obsessions

*Gazoo* :lolots:

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you too!  Loving 1-800-GET-A-DOG!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

Tard as Teh Pope! Loved that one   thank you Gazoo!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Tard as Teh Pope! Loved that one   thank you Gazoo!




The THINK AGAIN one reminded me of your Gorgeous Georgie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this on FB today.


----------



## gazoo

^^ 

Oh boy.  What a, um, lovely gift.  Love the look on his face though.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Ha! The Mine Field one is precious!


----------



## juneping

gazoo said:


>



lol..this is funny.


----------



## Cindi

The orange and white kitten pile is my favorite.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## Harper Quinn

gazoo said:


>


 
Hahahaha! If only!!!


----------



## pmburk

I love grumpy cat!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the pinup pic!


----------



## juneping

facebook: just cats


----------



## ladysarah

gazoo said:


>



Thank you so much Gazoo! Hilarious !


----------



## pixiejenna

Haha love the snow cat and the cat sticking out is tounge! I really have a thing for that once every blue moon my one cat will stick out just the tip of his tounge when he's really happy and i've finally been able to capture it on camera last year!

I hope none of these are doups.


----------



## New Obsessions

Loving them all!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo

pixiejenna said:


> Haha love the snow cat and the cat sticking out is tounge! I really have a thing for that once every blue moon my one cat will stick out just the tip of his tounge when he's really happy and i've finally been able to capture it on camera last year!
> 
> I hope none of these are doups.



LOL at grumpy poop!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ the leave now one and the last one..too cute!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

Not a cat one but just, wow..


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hahaha, love the kitten in the bra and the kristen stewart impressions, spot on!


----------



## Harper Quinn

So true!


----------



## Candice0985

Harper Quinn said:


> So true!



LOL this is so true, I had to move my kitty off my keyboard....and LOLcat is what I see


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure many of us can relate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is an older video that is making the rounds. Be sure you have your sound on.


----------



## Candice0985

CobaltBlu said:


> This is an older video that is making the rounds. Be sure you have your sound on.




this is amazing, it just made me laugh so hard


----------



## CobaltBlu

Candice0985 said:


> this is amazing, it just made me laugh so hard



Me too!  I have watched it three times and I crack up every time!


----------



## emcosmo1639

CobaltBlu said:


> This is an older video that is making the rounds. Be sure you have your sound on.


----------



## HeelAddict

How cute is this? Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the lion kitty mane..so cute!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today is Grumpy Cat's bday! She turned one.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


>



Love this one - so, so true!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ LOL Don't I know it, if they freak out during the day when no one is home it wouldn't be appreciated that's why they wait till someone's home.


----------



## ladysarah

I love this one! Practically in tears...


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> I love this one! Practically in tears...



this is what my little one Lady looks like every morning when I go to work!


----------



## ms-whitney

Heh


----------



## Cindi

New Simon's Cat  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpHpm_b0vRY


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ LOL I could so see my cats doing that! I won a flat screen TV at my works holiday party and I was worried about them knocking it over. Since they on more than one occasion have jumped on top/walk on top of our older TV so we have it tethered to the TV stand so they can't knock it over/off.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## poopsie

Not LOL cats but super cute. From Freekibblecat


http://halopets.com/freekibble/donation97.html


----------



## Michele26

poopsie2 said:


> Not LOL cats but super cute. From Freekibblecat
> 
> 
> http://halopets.com/freekibble/donation97.html




These are adorable  thank for sharing.


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie2 said:


> Not LOL cats but super cute. From Freekibblecat
> 
> 
> http://halopets.com/freekibble/donation97.html


 
My cats would have never sat still long enough to take those pictures lol, they are really great.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Michele26

pixiejenna said:


>


So true...love this one.


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


>



Yep - perfect portrayal


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>



Lol at the second one - just like a baby Georgie Porgie


----------



## Michele26

gazoo said:


>



That first one! :lolots: I could never get that on one of my cats.


----------



## New Obsessions

I especially love the mailman one!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Michele26

*gazoo*, those are great!


----------



## gazoo

^ That face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gazoo-loving them!!


----------



## leasul2003

Lovin it! lol


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## juneping

^^lol....it's funny and mean


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Cindi

Good Caturday morning!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Caturday everyone!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## New Obsessions

*Size of mouse and uncomfortable for the piñata*....:lolots:

Thank you all for posting and making my night!!!


----------



## Michele26

^^ Yeah! :lolots:


----------



## bnjj

Oh, how I love this thread.  So, so funny!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Those first two..:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


>



LOL @ the _I regret nothing, _one!


----------



## New Obsessions

The 4 am run!  Yep....I've been subjected to that one from time to time!  Thanks for the laughs *gazoo*!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LOL I love the pre sneeze face


----------



## Michele26

:lolots:


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Cindi

Cat Logic


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## ilovenicebags

the couch cat one is my favorite. I feel like that all the time!


----------



## bnjj

Happy Caturday!


----------



## bnjj




----------



## New Obsessions

"Crazy Recluse Kitten" - :lolots:


----------



## emcosmo1639

bnjj said:


> LOVE this!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## bnjj

LOL!

I love cross-eyed cats.


----------



## New Obsessions

*Gazoo* they rock!  

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## pixiejenna

LOL this one is too funny not too share.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol! Funny!


----------



## Michele26

Just wanted to share these.


----------



## Cindi

It's almost Caturday.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## pixiejenna

LOL love the I used to sit there one and the fabio one haha. The laptop case one is cute too.


----------



## Michele26

Gazoo, thanks for posting those.


----------



## Swanky

These are tooooo cute!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw this on FB and thought I'd share Sad Cat Diary too funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKffm2uI4dk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the _who ordered pizza_ one..lol!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

:lolots:


----------



## Candice0985

I just had the best laugh that I needed today! thanks for posting


----------



## doriebear

Thanks for the post! Brought a smile to my face.


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Gazoo you really have some good ones, love the car window with 36 cat stickers too funny!


----------



## New Obsessions

Thank you, thank you for these!!!


----------



## Cindi

Anyone tried "Cat Bearding"??????


----------



## doriebear

lol, cat-bearding. new concept to me.


----------



## Cindi

That will teach them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Anyone tried "Cat Bearding"??????


:lolots:


----------



## pixiejenna

I never heard of cat bearding before lol too funny.


----------



## Cindi

I never heard of it before either. Apparently it has been around a while.

http://www.boredpanda.com/cat-beards/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all..


----------



## doriebear

Lol especially @ the I like sleeping. It's like death without the commitment one.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## PBinsider

So funny!! I love the two Calicos, that is adorable. Thank you so much for posting these, they are all just great!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Sweetpea83

For you facebook folks..lol..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Classic Chic

love the real man wears cat pix!  It always melts my heart when I see a guy interact with his cat


----------



## New Obsessions

They all rock!  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## juneping

thanks for the awesome pics...  =^_^=


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

More sweet than funny. That dog is adorable. Ok, the kid too. lol


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cupcake cat, lol...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## emcosmo1639

gazoo said:


>



LOVE the paper shredder one!


----------



## New Obsessions

:lolots: I can't even pick a favorite - they are all fabulous!  Many thanks!


----------



## juneping

lol...love the you can kiss it pic....the kitty looks so grumpy..hahah


----------



## bnjj

Thanks gazoo!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## doriebear

Thanks for making my Saturday a Caturday!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## CobaltBlu

So cute! Roswell, LOL...that was funny! Thanks for posting these


----------



## New Obsessions

"Sometimes I question my sanity.....Occasionally it replies."  

Thank you *gazoo*!


----------



## pixiejenna

I need to get my little man a pillow that says this!


----------



## New Obsessions

"I caught a mouse."  

Thanks *pixiejenna*!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## New Obsessions

^^  I LOVE my bed too!


----------



## pixiejenna

True story everyone I know who has both dogs & cats the cats run the show lol


----------



## New Obsessions

^^


----------



## Candice0985

love the dos equis cat LOL

and so true about big dogs and kittens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, love the Rottie one..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Candice0985

omg that last picture is soooo cute!


----------



## New Obsessions

Thanks *gazoo*!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love them all..


----------



## Michele26

Thanks Gazoo!


----------



## juneping

this is the cutest thing.... it made my day..


----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## gazoo

juneping said:


> this is the cutest thing.... It made my day..



awww!


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7565868288/hB226B820/
> 
> this is the cutest thing.... it made my day..



Haha, I've seen this before..can't remember where it's from..


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> awww!



the drumming cat made me sing this "I don't wanna work.....just wanna bang on my drums all day"


----------



## New Obsessions

Candice0985 said:


> the drumming cat made me sing this "I don't wanna work.....just wanna bang on my drums all day"





See what you've inspired *juneping*!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## maye

Walking Kitteh!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here are some of my favorites!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## pixiejenna

Haha love the "human fetch me my red dot"


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## kaitydid

pixiejenna said:


>


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


>



Love this!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## pixiejenna

This one made me lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, I've seen that one before..


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, last one is cute..


----------



## New Obsessions

Thanks *gazoo*!

ETA: I'm trying to post a pic but I'm having technical difficulties!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

too funny!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The dog on the dancefloor and the wife one


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love them all!


----------



## Candice0985

the last one is too funny, take that for sniffin ma butt!


----------



## doriebear

them!


----------



## kaitydid

The one with the firefighter...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe!


----------



## Candice0985

lol love them all!! the crepe one is funny


----------



## leasul2003

I just love this thread. I never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww........


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww........



So cute!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww........



A gentle giant.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>


 
Love this!


----------



## Cindi

Same name as my dog! What a coincidence.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## pixiejenna

True story!


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ That last one just turns me to a smooshy puddle of


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## pixiejenna

LOL that poor cat in on onsie they must not want him/her to scratch at their stitches(i hope lol)

OMG those cat pillows are creepy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww........




This reminds me of my niece and her English Mastiff, Ginger Snap when she (niece) was a baby.


----------



## Cindi

^ That is adorable. It should be a calendar or something. Cute kids and dogs.


----------



## bnjj

Hehehe!  Thanks gazoo.

That poor kitty in the onsie.


----------



## tnguye78

Hehe. I am totally addicted to this thread. I am not a cat person but stopped in this thread one night and LOVE it. 

Now whenever I am on the laptop and burst into laughter my bf ask if I am looking at cats again. 
He doesn't share my sense of humor with LOLCATS..


----------



## pixiejenna

Sweetpea83 said:


> This reminds me of my niece and her English Mastiff, Ginger Snap when she (niece) was a baby.



Aww how precious!


----------



## gazoo

Sweetpea83 said:


> This reminds me of my niece and her English Mastiff, Ginger Snap when she (niece) was a baby.



Such an amazing photo.  Aw - this is massively cute and endearing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys! I'll find some more photos of them two..they love each other! Dog is very protective of her!


----------



## New Obsessions

Love them all!!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

LOL at 'fill it or be in it'


----------



## New Obsessions

So cute *gazoo*!  Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG I love the piggy & dog pic too cute! And the dog sitting on the cat personal space pic too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the piggy one..


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the piggy one..



me too so cute!

my old newfie Sable (who passed away 4 years ago) used to do this with Tucker, if he was sleeping on her or cuddling she would be fully awake but ever so still because she didn't want to disturb Tuck. she was the sweetest girl


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> me too so cute!
> 
> my old newfie Sable (who passed away 4 years ago) used to do this with Tucker, if he was sleeping on her or cuddling she would be fully awake but ever so still because she didn't want to disturb Tuck. she was the sweetest girl



Aww so sweet...


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> Aww so sweet...



 they used to hang out in the backyard together for hours just snuggling under a tree, those are my favorite memories of her. she was Tucks best friend...she passed at 10 years old and went in her sleep after a day of playing in the snow and spending time with her family. I truly think she chose her time to go because all 4 of us were home for Christmas whereas 2 days before my sister and I were off still at university.


----------



## Cindi

Not actually animal related but it made me smile.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Not actually animal related but it made me smile.





I am sure Clever will get a chuckle out of that!


----------



## kaitydid

Cindi said:


> Not actually animal related but it made me smile.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Cindi

Maybe the before version of the melted fan above?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Not actually animal related but it made me smile.


 


poopsie2 said:


> I am sure Clever will get a chuckle out of that!


 
LOL! Stinking weather. Quite literally, as I seem to have run into a number of people recently, who don't seem to know what a deodorant is for. Ick. And to my horror, I've just been watching the news and we're expected to get temperatures of 35/96 degrees next week. Six weeks to go until Autumn!


----------



## Cindi

Same here! Deodorant people!!!  This is the 6th day with temps of almost 100 with very high humidity on top of the heat. The heat index today is 109! I am melting. The weather is supposed to break overnight tomorrow. I can't wait. 






clevercat said:


> LOL! Stinking weather. Quite literally, as I seem to have run into a number of people recently, who don't seem to know what a deodorant is for. Ick. And to my horror, I've just been watching the news and we're expected to get temperatures of 35/96 degrees next week. Six weeks to go until Autumn!


----------



## gazoo

Stinky people seem to be the norm with these temperatures.  So gross.  Just came from the grocery store where the BO was so bad my eyes watered.


----------



## gazoo

Doggie was too cute to not crash Caturday thread.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Love the doggie one - and the ruined summer. Thank you, gazoo!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>


 
Eeeeekkkk! So CUTE!


----------



## Michele26

Gazoo, thanks for always posting here.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww I love the paw/bear one!


----------



## New Obsessions

Michele26 said:


> Gazoo, thanks for always posting here.



Ditto!


----------



## gazoo

Posting in this thread is the most fun of all! 

Cat who sits like a dude:


----------



## Candice0985

wrong thread. oops!


----------



## Cindi

I love dude cat! How cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too funny!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Gazoo too funny to see a cat sitting like that!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



Aaaawwwww....


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Cindi

Greyhound puppies trying to keep up with mom. She literally is running circles around them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UFYN1_GJTs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, love the last two..


----------



## New Obsessions

I don't know which one I like best!  They rock!  Thanks!


----------



## NY_Mami

gazoo said:


>


 
LMFAO at the Sexy Face Lion....


----------



## doriebear

Love the cat who sits like a dude


----------



## emcosmo1639

This isn't necessarily a cat, but thought it was so cute.  It's a baby bobcat and fawn that were rescued from a California fire...


----------



## Candice0985

emcosmo1639 said:


> This isn't necessarily a cat, but thought it was so cute.  It's a baby bobcat and fawn that were rescued from a California fire...



 awww....poor babies


----------



## Sweetpea83

emcosmo1639 said:


> This isn't necessarily a cat, but thought it was so cute.  It's a baby bobcat and fawn that were rescued from a California fire...



Awwwwe.


----------



## Cindi

I definitely have to try this.


----------



## gazoo

emcosmo1639 said:


> This isn't necessarily a cat, but thought it was so cute.  It's a baby bobcat and fawn that were rescued from a California fire...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## poopsie

emcosmo1639 said:


> This isn't necessarily a cat, but thought it was so cute.  It's a baby bobcat and fawn that were rescued from a California fire...





poor little precious babies


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all..lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Couldn't resist sharing this one lol


----------



## optima75

My cat tiger sleeping


----------



## Candice0985

Naptime before 3AM mayhem begins...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest photos!


----------



## clevercat

Love the box one!


----------



## New Obsessions

"HARDLY!" 

That cat is adorable!!!  Thanks to everyone for posting more cute pics!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Cindi

New Simon's Cat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dm_2G-rIOs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## juneping

LOL...love them all. thanks!!


----------



## pixiejenna

True story! The second I sit down in the recliner my cat is sitting on my neck choking me.


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> True story! The second I sit down in the recliner my cat is sitting on my neck choking me.



true story!


----------



## New Obsessions

"_I want the new Black Sabbath Album_"   A kitten after my heart!   Thanks *pixiejenna*!  I also thought the Simon's Cat video was so precious!  Thanks *Cindi*!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## New Obsessions

Thanks for making my Sunday *gazoo*!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Gazoo those are good ones! I hope the fat cat one is a photoshop otherwise that would be SO sad that a cat got that fat.


----------



## New Obsessions

pixiejenna said:


> LOL Gazoo those are good ones! I hope the fat cat one is a photoshop otherwise that would be SO sad that a cat got that fat.



I searched for that photo because I felt so bad for the cat!  I found the pic in an article about overweight cats.  The cat is overweight but not as much as depicted in the meme.


ETA:  I tried to put the pic in this post but had no luck so I linked to it instead.


----------



## pixiejenna

New Obsessions said:


> I searched for that photo because I felt so bad for the cat!  I found the pic in an article about overweight cats.  The cat is overweight but not as much as depicted in the meme.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I tried to put the pic in this post but had no luck so I linked to it instead.



The new pic is better but still not good. I can't understand how people can let this happen to their pets. They might think they are making their pets happy by feeding them but they are just making them sad & sick.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Classic Chic

love the bacon one, so cute!

*gzaoo,* thanks again for posting all these cute pictures


----------



## True*Fidelity

LoL!

:lolots:


----------



## littlerock

The wet food one is hilarious! My cats did that all the time. Loved a flavor one day, then hated it as soon as I'd stock up.


----------



## kaitydid

littlerock said:


> The wet food one is hilarious! My cats did that all the time. Loved a flavor one day, then hated it as soon as I'd stock up.



That was my cat! When we first got him, he was willing to eat any flavor of wet food we got. Then one by one, he didn't like them anymore. Now? He'll only eat tuna.


----------



## Gimmethebag

The crazy cat lady's house had me .


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## emcosmo1639

I love the scratching post one!  Isn't that the truth--you get them a scratching post and they just scratch the furniture next to it instead!!


----------



## New Obsessions

"I'm not cold anymore."  :lolots:  

Love them all *gazoo*!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all..


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Gazoo!


----------



## Cindi

According to my cats


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ true story!


----------



## leasul2003

Hit the nail on the head with that one Cindi. My cats act like they are going to starve to death when their bowl gets half full.


----------



## New Obsessions

Yup!  My opinion of empty also differs from my cats view!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love the last one..


----------



## New Obsessions

"I'm not on the counter."  :lolots:

Yes, perfect cat logic!  Thanks *gazoo*!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## bnjj

Those are great.  Thank you!!


----------



## New Obsessions

_You were gone forever._ Awwwwww..........

Thanks *gazoo*!!!  They rock!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too cute..


----------



## pixiejenna

THanks Gazoo! I'd like the cat hair is lonely people glitter if the guy wasn't shirtless, for some reason that part bugs me lol. I love the gone forever one too cute.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Classic Chic

love the pinata one!


----------



## Michele26

[FONT=&quot]Gazoo, I love reading this thread. People who love cats and know them intimately can see so many behaviors that remind them of a cat who passed, or one thats a current member of their household. Thanks for taking the time to post. [/FONT]


----------



## emcosmo1639

Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Gazoo, I love reading this thread. People who love cats and know them intimately can see so many behaviors that remind them of a cat who passed, or one thats a current member of their household. Thanks for taking the time to post. [/FONT]



So true!  I see my cats in so many of these pictures!  If only I were better at editing pics I could probably contribute to this thread with some of my own, lol!


----------



## gazoo

Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Gazoo, I love reading this thread. People who love cats and know them intimately can see so many behaviors that remind them of a cat who passed, or one thats a current member of their household. Thanks for taking the time to post. [/FONT]



You're so welcome.  I love nabbing pics I see here and there.  Wish there were more that were "PG", and postable.  My heart has always belonged to cats more than dogs.  I do like dogs and think they are wonderful, loyal and fun to have around.  But cats speak to me more.  I love that you have to truly earn their friendship, and their aloofness and inability to be bribed easily just warms my cold heart.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

How I spend my Sunday whenever possible.


----------



## Cindi

:ninja:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> :ninja:



lol love this one!

the dirty dog - omg I would be like you are staying outside and getting hosed down!!!


----------



## poopsie

:d


----------



## Cindi

Speaking of holy water ^


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Speaking of holy water ^



Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## buzzytoes

The Cheesus one makes me laugh hysterically no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## pixiejenna

True story! My cat could totally ignore me all day but the second I'm in the bathroom boom he's there!


----------



## poopsie

pixiejenna said:


> True story! My cat could totally ignore me all day but the second I'm in the bathroom boom he's there!





x5


----------



## emcosmo1639

pixiejenna said:


> True story! My cat could totally ignore me all day but the second I'm in the bathroom boom he's there!



So true!!  I love when mine stick their paws under the door when I'm using the bathroom...as if they can't wait just a few minutes, lol!


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> x5



lol yep! I live alone so I hardly ever close doors but as soon as a door is closed there is 4 front paws under the door "hey! why you close us out!?....we miss youuuu!"


----------



## Michele26

^^So true.


----------



## pixiejenna

This pic was posted on a FB page and thought it was cute and wanted to share.

The caption:
If it fits, I sits applies to all cats, no matter what size they are. 

 Cats are elusive and instinctively prefer to stay hidden. Boxes give  them the privacy and security that they need, though they are still able  to monitor their surroundings and come out when they want or need to.


----------



## Cindi

pixiejenna said:


> This pic was posted on a FB page and thought it was cute and wanted to share.
> 
> The caption:
> If it fits, I sits applies to all cats, no matter what size they are.
> 
> Cats are elusive and instinctively prefer to stay hidden. Boxes give  them the privacy and security that they need, though they are still able  to monitor their surroundings and come out when they want or need to.


----------



## poopsie

Looks like the cat trap is working 

Such a gorgeous beast


----------



## bnjj

pixiejenna said:


> This pic was posted on a FB page and thought it was cute and wanted to share.
> 
> The caption:
> If it fits, I sits applies to all cats, no matter what size they are.
> 
> Cats are elusive and instinctively prefer to stay hidden. Boxes give them the privacy and security that they need, though they are still able to monitor their surroundings and come out when they want or need to.



What a beauty!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## emcosmo1639

gazoo said:


>



Love the couch one!!  Mine always kick stuff under the rug--when we moved this winter the movers grabbed me and asked if I was missing any rubber bands or twist ties...this is what they found...


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL at the couch one. I can only imagine what it would look like if we moved our stove or fridge. They must have a million milk jug rings and q-tips underneath them.


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> LOL at the couch one. I can only imagine what it would look like if we moved our stove or fridge. They must have a million milk jug rings and q-tips underneath them.



Yours play with q-tips too? Tommy is obsessed! I find them everywhere - and if I don't provide him with any, he steals them from the bin...
I moved the sofa last year, found toys, q-tips, something that may once have been a cat treat....

Thank you Gazoo for these!


----------



## gazoo

emcosmo1639 said:


> Love the couch one!!  Mine always kick stuff under the rug--when we moved this winter the movers grabbed me and asked if I was missing any rubber bands or twist ties...this is what they found...



  So cute.  And predictable of fur-babies!


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> Yours play with q-tips too? Tommy is obsessed! I find them everywhere - and if I don't provide him with any, he steals them from the bin...
> I moved the sofa last year, found toys, q-tips, something that may once have been a cat treat....
> 
> Thank you Gazoo for these!




My sweet late Chilly Willy loved q-tips I have no idea how he found them but he did. He could play with them forever and it's funny cause he didn't really like toys much but he really gravitated to them. His little bro was more of the play with toys guy.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Michele26

Any of your babies like to lick plastic bags from the grocery store?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Mine have never played with Qtips--I didn't even know that was a cat toy =).  Mine love milk jug pulls, twist ties, hair rubber bands or any small plastic like toy (unless they are imitations made for cats--then they couldn't care less).  I did have a cat before that loved toothpicks in the plastic wrap--she'd go nuts over those!


----------



## Hessefan

My old cat used to love crawling in plastic bags. Sometimes you'd see one walk across the floor. Friends of ours had a cat who used to steal tampons from women's handbags to play with them! A little embarrassing. She would also fetch things like a dog, if you threw them for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

emcosmo1639 said:


> Mine have never played with Qtips--I didn't even know that was a cat toy =).  Mine love milk jug pulls, *twist ties*, hair rubber bands or any small plastic like toy (unless they are imitations made for cats--then they couldn't care less).  I did have a cat before that loved toothpicks in the plastic wrap--she'd go nuts over those!



My cat also likes them but we try very hard to keep them out of reach of him. Once in a blue moon we'll forget that we left one in reach and he'll always find it. Be very careful if you let your cat play with them. If they accidentally swallows a twist tie your cat could die because the metal part of the twist tie will tear up their intestines as it passes threw.


----------



## Cindi

Typical


----------



## Michele26

^^ Sooooo true!


----------



## clevercat

Michele26 said:


> Any of your babies like to lick plastic bags from the grocery store?



Yes! Murphy is doing just that as I write this. Strange cat.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Squuuuueeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all..


----------



## poopsie

:d


----------



## vinbenphon1

Michele26 said:


> Any of your babies like to lick plastic bags from the grocery store?


Yes.... OMG I thought my Bennett was just weird. He is a cat and loves plastic bags, especially the plastic that news papers are wrapped in. He even jumps up and takes them off us and won't come for his meal if he has one of these in his paws.


----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


> :d



SOSOSOSO cute!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

I love the chick one....thank you, Gazoo. I am stuck at airport waiting for flight and needed the lol


----------



## Candice0985

I love them all especially the school lunch one! I hate that cat muzzle though...it looks so mean


----------



## vinbenphon1

These are hysterical...


----------



## ilovenicebags

this was sooooooo cute, I had to post it even though its not lolcats. it was on Icanhascheezburger today. I haven't seen anything this cute! the chubby baby cheeks n the little chubby French bulldog butts are too cute.


----------



## Michele26

ilovenicebags said:


> this was sooooooo cute, I had to post it even though its not lolcats. it was on Icanhascheezburger today. I haven't seen anything this cute! the chubby baby cheeks n the little chubby French bulldog butts are too cute.



That is so adorable! That baby is really going to bond with those puppies. He has a beautiful round face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ilovenicebags said:


> this was sooooooo cute, I had to post it even though its not lolcats. it was on Icanhascheezburger today. I haven't seen anything this cute! the chubby baby cheeks n the little chubby French bulldog butts are too cute.




Soooo cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clevercat

Oh that first baby and pup photo!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Cindi




----------



## pixiejenna

Who doesn't love their get home snuggle?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


>


Haha!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Cindi

Love the Marine one.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Love the Marine one.



Me too!  Thank you, gazoo!


----------



## Cindi

So true.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So true.



laptops are the new TVs for warms!


----------



## Cindi

Mine are out of luck, I don't have a laptop. 





Candice0985 said:


> laptops are the new TVs for warms!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## emcosmo1639

Candice0985 said:


> laptops are the new TVs for warms!



Or cable boxes--mine love those!


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker is toasting buns on my modem right now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest ones..


----------



## Hessefan

A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link. 
"Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan


Thanks for posting.....fabulous pics...


----------



## Candice0985

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan



they look very comfortable around people and content, seems like a nice place to live for cats


----------



## gazoo

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan



Thanks for posting this.  So sweet.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan


 
that's awesome! love all the shots of the kittehs in action.


----------



## pixiejenna

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan



Thanks for sharing those are great shots.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan




Those are great photos..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Michele26

Hessefan said:


> A friend just sent me a link to this awesome photographer. There are 50 large cat pictures, so I'll just post the link.
> "Photographer Fubirai has spent the last five years documenting the lives of the semi-wild cats that roam the island in Fukuoka, Japan. The cats are fed by local fishermen and wander freely through the streets, boatyards, porches, and houses of the city. Heaven."
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/50-amazing-photos-from-cat-heaven-island-in-japan



I've shared this link with all my cat loving friends. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


>


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Cindi

Pretty sure all of you can relate.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## pixiejenna

Haha the gravity one is funny! It looks so wrong upside down.


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


----------



## clevercat

Love the Found Dog.....


----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


>



AWW!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


>



so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL..love the no filter/no makeup selfie!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi




----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


>


----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


>




cat shaming?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## juneping

gazoo said:


>


lol...the left one is gloating...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Oh, love the 'fell into a pond' one. Looks like Angel, sounds like Angel....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, love the 'fell into a pond' one. Looks like Angel, sounds like Angel....




I immediately thought of her ( and her I-hate-everyone-and-everything phase) when I saw it 



myself, I am sort of partial to Henry


----------



## Cindi

I love this so much.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I love this so much.



Aww I just teared up! Lovely....


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww that cartoon is so cute!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cindi said:


> I love this so much.



Love this!!  This is the reason I will only adopt!


----------



## eliwon

Just to say thanks to all the posters in this thread - it is a wonderful site for cat lovers to visit everyday!
Would also take the opportunity to remind us all about less fortunate cats, if you have the chance to support cats in need, do so they are entirely dependent on us humans. I give a small amount each month to a cat shelter which rehomes abandoned cats, an in return get a picture and an update of how they are faring - you can do SO MUCH with so little money!


----------



## Michele26

eliwon said:


> Just to say thanks to all the posters in this thread - it is a wonderful site for cat lovers to visit everyday!
> Would also take the opportunity to remind us all about less fortunate cats, if you have the chance to support cats in need, do so they are entirely dependent on us humans. I give a small amount each month to a cat shelter which rehomes abandoned cats, an in return get a picture and an update of how they are faring - you can do SO MUCH with so little money!


----------



## Cindi

To all my PF friends.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ le sigh


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

Lol Thank you gazoo! Happy Caturday, everyone !


----------



## Cindi

Anyone find this familiar??


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> Anyone find this familiar??



So true! That's just one of the reasons I love cats.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Anyone find this familiar??



I have just had this very conversation with Maia-Annabel. Care to guess who won?


----------



## Michele26

clevercat said:


> I have just had this very conversation with Maia-Annabel. Care to guess who won?



Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## Cindi

I just had this conversation with Whirly who was on top of Sneaker's cage trying to get to his wet food. 


We call this incontrovertible evidence!   Such a cheeky little bugger. 






clevercat said:


> I have just had this very conversation with Maia-Annabel. Care to guess who won?


----------



## clevercat

Michele26 said:


> Is that her in your avatar?



That is Murphy the Maniac


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I just had this conversation with Whirly who was on top of Sneaker's cage trying to get to his wet food.
> 
> 
> We call this incontrovertible evidence!   Such a cheeky little bugger.



Awwww lookit little Sneakers in his pen. Something about that little guy.....


----------



## Cindi

Another one that looks way too familiar and a cutie for Halloween.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Lol! I was just thinking this morning that William looks like a baby bat...now I need to make him teh Trick or Treat costoom


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Another one that looks way too familiar and a cutie for Halloween.






Looks like my bed for sure 

that bat 'costume' is just adorable!


----------



## Cindi

Guilty! :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I totally do that!


----------



## vinbenphon1

That is so true its almost scary LOL


----------



## poopsie

Me too!

Reminds me of the time a neighbor brought her little boy over to play with my 'son'.  She said she would hear me yelling "Barney you know better than that" and I guess she just assumed that Barney was human. The look on her face when I pointed to the tabby cat and said there he is.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Reminds me of the time a neighbor brought her little boy over to play with my 'son'.  She said she would hear me yelling "Barney you know better than that" and I guess she just assumed that Barney was human. The look on her face when I pointed to the tabby cat and said there he is.



 everyone knows teh furry kids are WAY cooler than the hoomin kind.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Reminds me of the time a neighbor brought her little boy over to play with my 'son'.  She said she would hear me yelling "Barney you know better than that" and I guess she just assumed that Barney was human. The look on her face when I pointed to the tabby cat and said there he is.



LOL that is amazing!


----------



## Cindi

poopsie2 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Reminds me of the time a neighbor brought her little boy over to play with my 'son'.  She said she would hear me yelling "Barney you know better than that" and I guess she just assumed that Barney was human. The look on her face when I pointed to the tabby cat and said there he is.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> everyone knows teh furry kids are WAY cooler than the hoomin kind.




smarter and better looking too


----------



## cats n bags

Look like any tittins we know?


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie2 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Reminds me of the time a neighbor brought her little boy over to play with my 'son'.  She said she would hear me yelling "Barney you know better than that" and I guess she just assumed that Barney was human. The look on her face when I pointed to the tabby cat and said there he is.



LOL that is too funny!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Look like any tittins we know?



 Also looks like Bear last night - the result of eating all those green beans.....


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Oh gazoo thank you! The soy milk kitteh is Georgie to a T


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh gazoo thank you! The soy milk kitteh is Georgie to a T



That one made me chuckle too.  "Soy Milk!!"


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL thanks for posting Gazoo!


----------



## bnjj

Such great laughs in this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all!


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


>


 
If only it worked that way with cat carriers and vet trips....


----------



## Cindi

One of my FB friends sent me the party one. Do you think they are trying to tell me something??


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> One of my FB friends sent me the party one. Do you think they are trying to tell me something??


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> If only it worked that way with cat carriers and vet trips....



If we could ever be so lucky!



Cindi said:


> One of my FB friends sent me the party one. Do you think they are trying to tell me something??



LOL I love the first one


----------



## Cindi

More Crazy Cat Lady related than cat related but still too close to actual events for comfort.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> More Crazy Cat Lady related than cat related but still too close to actual events for comfort.



Way too close for comfort!


----------



## pixiejenna

This is a big trend in teen/tween clothing. When I went back to school shopping with my niece & nephew we saw tons of cosmic cat prints, not quite sure how cats crossed cosmic prints lol. We did end up getting my nephew a cosmic cat taco tee(the cats were in tacos in space lol). this is the one http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Tees/AllTees/Taco+Cats+Space+T-Shirt-137921.jsp


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## Cindi




----------



## DiamondGirl1

gazoo said:


> :d


Omg I die laughing every time I look at this picture.  You always have great pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Cindi




----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Candice0985

awww I love the budgie and cat picture!!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## poopsie




----------



## juneping

oh i love them all....


----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## vinbenphon1

So funny, but Jabba the Hutt is just hysterical..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great photos!


----------



## Cindi

I definitely need one of these. I hope they come in Mainecoon cat sizes. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I definitely need one of these. I hope they come in Mainecoon cat sizes. LOL



haha you'll need extra sturdy size with thick straps to hold in a 30 lb cat


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I definitely need one of these. I hope they come in Mainecoon cat sizes. LOL





:lolots:


I have got to get me one of those!


----------



## Cindi

Looking out my window at a VERY chilly 35 degrees I think I will take this advice.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL@ the I'm indifferent to your suffering one.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## bnjj

I love, love, love this thread!  Thank you.


----------



## doriebear

Wow, these are mood lifters. Love them!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

Happy Caturday - thank you Gazoo!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol at the last one..


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Love these!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, the last one is cute..


----------



## Candice0985

Gene and his oregano is my favorite too LOL

if I came home to that I wouldn't even care, I would just laugh!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

LOL'd at 'Obey them!'


----------



## Cindi




----------



## poopsie

::::::::::snicker::::::::::


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Sweetpea83

In time for the holidays..


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>


 Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> In time for the holidays..
> View attachment 2419042



aww!


----------



## poopsie

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## clevercat

LOL! Thank you, Gazoo - I need the smile this morning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG too funny ppl


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Lol - especially at that last one. So, so true


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..


----------



## pixiejenna

True story


----------



## poopsie

pixiejenna said:


> True story




Even more fun with multiple cats!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My sister has a bearded dragon and this cracks me up, every time..lol..


----------



## clevercat

pixiejenna said:


> True story


 
This is now second nature to me - curled protectively over my bowl and trying to stop the kittens climbing into my food...


----------



## Candice0985

haha Clever I can picture the battle at dinner time to keep the kittens out of your  food 

Lady likes to sit beside me and when i'm not looking she'll bop my food with her paw and claim it as her own  she was trying to convince herself last night that she does like greek salad....she must like it because mom seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## Cindi

This is why my tree is in a cat free room. LOL


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> This is why my tree is in a cat free room. LOL





:lolots:


----------



## clevercat

cindi said:


> this is why my tree is in a cat free room. Lol



lol!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Cindy! Christmas trees and cats do not mix well. One year when my bro & his family were living with us my dad got a small revolving fiber optic tree. Our cat at the time Pookie loved it and repeatedly tried to eat it. Something about it was very attractive too him, even though it changed colors and was moving.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> LOL Cindy! Christmas trees and cats do not mix well. One year when my bro & his family were living with us my dad got a small revolving fiber optic tree. Our cat at the time Pookie loved it and repeatedly tried to eat it. Something about it was very attractive too him, even though it changed colors and was moving.


ahahahha. We can't have x-mas tree either because one of our fur babies has a plastic fetish. We found this out after we woke one morning and found purple vomit everywhere and noticed the purple tinsel was all over the floor...


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Cindi

:santawave:


----------



## Classic Chic

pixiejenna said:


>



love the twitter one~


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> :santawave:


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love them all..


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie

:santawave: Meowy Christmas


----------



## Cindi




----------



## bnjj

These are great.  Thanks!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



Squuuuueeee!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :santawave: Meowy Christmas



That first one freaked me out a little...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> That first one freaked me out a little...




I know.....can you imagine?!?! LOL


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I know.....can you imagine?!?! LOL



Unfortunately, I can imagine only too well. Lol.


----------



## Cindi

I agree! LOL


----------



## Cindi

For all of you in the chat thread very familiar  with this look


----------



## Cindi

How you can tell when your cat is fully charged.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

How cute are they????


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> How cute are they????



lol this is so cute! they are little marshmallows!!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Michele26

gazoo said:


>



Look at the dog.


----------



## Cindi

Welcome to my "every morning". LOL


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Welcome to my "every morning". LOL


Oh Cindi, that is hysterical and so true.


----------



## Cindi

Another familiar sight


----------



## Cindi

Monday again. Blech!


----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj




----------



## bnjj

Apologies if some of these are huge.


----------



## Michele26

bnjj, we can all relate to these.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bnjj said:


> encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTEklP0zgc__0W33dlkMkPNW69V-snyPjvauN0CzZSBDVpz_63e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if some of these are huge.



I need to get a cat bed like this, lol...so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this on FB tonight, hehe..


----------



## Kalos




----------



## Cindi

Remind you of anyone??  I'm surprised the pic is not of my Sabrina.


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> Remind you of anyone??  I'm surprised the pic is not of my Sabrina.



Oh yeah, this describes my Siggy. He only allowed a few pets before he bit my ankles.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo




----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo-they are all so funny..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cindi

To make up for the non-cat related post.


----------



## pixiejenna

the no it's my kitty one and the tortie cat blending in with the floor one too.


----------



## Kalos




----------



## jenny70




----------



## Cindi




----------



## Cindi

Story of my life.


----------



## Cindi

Omg


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> Omg



OMG I would die if I came home to that. It makes me wonder if their was food on the other side he was trying to get too.


----------



## cats n bags

http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/01/cats-taking-selfies/


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/01/cats-taking-selfies/



Love this!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Very funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

:giggles:


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/01/cats-taking-selfies/




So funny!


----------



## Kansashalo

Kalos said:


> View attachment 2477033



 *dead*


----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Cindi

Cat Logic. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Agreed.


----------



## Cindi

Reminds me of a certain Belly pic.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Reminds me of a certain Belly pic.



Ha! So true


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cindi said:


> Reminds me of a certain Belly pic.



Love this!


----------



## Cindi

There. Now don't you feel much better??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> There. Now don't you feel much better??


 
That really did make me LOL! Thank you cindi  - and Grumpy cat.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## lirioblanco




----------



## vinbenphon1

I laugh hysterically&#8230;.


----------



## doriebear

So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks for sharing gazoo!


----------



## Cindi

Might want to rethink the Alligator bag.  


http://safeshare.tv/w/aDRgKMGhWi


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Might want to rethink the Alligator bag.
> 
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/aDRgKMGhWi



I was NOT expecting that!!!


----------



## Cindi

Me either. I wonder if it is going to be part of a commercial for some brand name purse? Obviously it's fake or we wouldn't be able to see it. Plus the glib quote at the end. lol








clevercat said:


> I was NOT expecting that!!!


----------



## Candice0985

is it wrong to say I really like that bag!!??


----------



## Cindi

I do too. 








Candice0985 said:


> is it wrong to say I really like that bag!!??


----------



## Cindi

They probably don't call it booping. I'm sure it is something more manly sounding.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

I call it BEEPing


----------



## vinbenphon1

ahahah, we call it Bopping.


----------



## poopsie

Sad Cat Diary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKffm2uI4dk


----------



## cats n bags

Video and an ear worm for your weekend pleasure  

http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Sharing_stuff/Singitkitty?intid=3mainhprbn1364


----------



## clevercat

I just love this one...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp8-jITevuw


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Sad Cat Diary
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKffm2uI4dk



Ohemmcheese, I am crying - that was hysterical! Thank you poopsie :--)


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I just love this one...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp8-jITevuw





cats n bags said:


> Video and an ear worm for your weekend pleasure
> 
> http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Sharing_stuff/Singitkitty?intid=3mainhprbn1364


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese, I am crying - that was hysterical! Thank you poopsie :--)


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## clevercat

Bwahahahahaha

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Bwahahahahaha
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk


----------



## emcosmo1639

clevercat said:


> Bwahahahahaha
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk



Love it!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Not an LOL Cat.  But how funny is Cat Lady Barbie, haha!


----------



## Cindi

Me either!


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo

:d


----------



## gazoo

And my favorite selfie ever:


----------



## Cindi

Love these!


----------



## poopsie

:greengrin:


----------



## Cindi

An accessory for Crazy Cat Lady Barbie??


----------



## Cindi

I have a cat like this don't you??


----------



## Cindi

poopsie2 said:


> :greengrin:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> An accessory for Crazy Cat Lady Barbie??



Lol it's ME!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love them all!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Not sure if this has been posted before but I love this


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Michele26

^^That third photo is so true... I've seen that look!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



poopsie - love these!


----------



## Cindi

LOL  Those are great!


----------



## clevercat

:d


----------



## Candice0985

Love all the new LOLcats

so cute!!


----------



## poopsie

Those ears!!!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Squueeee at that last one...


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Kalos




----------



## clevercat

Kalos said:


> View attachment 2564696



Love this!


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


>


OMG these are the best yet...


----------



## vinbenphon1

*free heart rate test*

*insert finger IN SLOT BELOW*


----------



## vinbenphon1

I AM NOT FAT!!!!!!!!! 


My basket MUST HAVE shrunk in the wash - tis all


----------



## vinbenphon1

"cat nip - what cat nip?"


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> "cat nip - what cat nip?"



That _FACE_!
Bwahahaha


----------



## Cindi

This would be Darby. He loves everyone and everything.


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Cindi said:


> This would be Darby. He loves everyone and everything.


Aww!  I want this cat!  what a darling photo....


----------



## vinbenphon1

too sweet.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## juneping

Lol love the new photos.
Thanks for posting


----------



## doriebear

lol


----------



## gazoo




----------



## gazoo




----------



## Candice0985

lol love the last one!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol love the last one!!!



Me too! I can imagine Angel being like that when she gets to Senior Kitizen age


----------



## poopsie

same here---LOL


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too! I can imagine Angel being like that when she gets to Senior Kitizen age



LOL Angel doesn't seem like the type to encourage PDA


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Me too! I can imagine Angel being like that when she gets to Senior Kitizen age



SQUEEEE!  I SO thought of your Angel when I saw that one.


----------



## Cindi

Guilty  :shame:


----------



## Michele26

Cindi said:


> Guilty  :shame:



Love this one!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cindi said:


> Guilty  :shame:



Waitthis isn't normal


----------



## poopsie

http://scout.cheatsheet.me/17-animal-photo-bombs-hysterical-8-favorite/



photobombs!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> http://scout.cheatsheet.me/17-animal-photo-bombs-hysterical-8-favorite/
> 
> 
> 
> photobombs!!!!!



Brilliant! Thank you poopsie!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## PewPew




----------



## PewPew




----------



## Cindi

OMG that homeless cat one is priceless


----------



## clevercat

PewPew said:


>



lol I love this!


----------



## PewPew

here's another "condo association" issue


----------



## clevercat

PewPew said:


> here's another "condo association" issue


 
Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## PewPew

It's a busy time of year...


----------



## Cindi

I know this has been posted before but I thought it was cute for Friday The 13TH.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I know this has been posted before but I thought it was cute for Friday The 13TH.



Squuueeeeee!


----------



## Cindi

One for for Friday The 13TH.


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


>



Ohemmcheese gazoo - that last one! I must say that at least once a day, every day.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese gazoo - that last one! I must say that at least once a day, every day.



So true.  Last night before supper, the table set, my boys gave chase to each other and Wembley ran over the dining table 5 times up, down, back and forth.  No more nice things!


----------



## leasul2003

We have given up on the dining room table and cleaned it completely off. Jasper thought anything put on it belonged to him and would play soccer all over the table.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> We have given up on the dining room table and cleaned it completely off. Jasper thought anything put on it belonged to him and would play soccer all over the table.



Jasper and William are definitely cut from the same cloth. Even the fruit bowl bit the dust when himself decided the tangerines were little footballs.


----------



## PewPew

Hmm... he does look a bit like The Skipper 

*Gilligan's Island: What *really* Happened on the S.S. Minnow*


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> We have given up on the dining room table and cleaned it completely off. Jasper thought anything put on it belonged to him and would play soccer all over the table.





clevercat said:


> Jasper and William are definitely cut from the same cloth. Even the fruit bowl bit the dust when himself decided the tangerines were little footballs.



What do you mean fruit bowls are for fruit. I thought everyone knew they were for cats to sleep in. When I bought my first fruit bowl to put on the table, I placed it down, turned around to get the fruit, and by the time I turned back, a big blue furry butt was in it. Grooming itself like 'wha you lookin at'


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> What do you mean fruit bowls are for fruit. I thought everyone knew they were for cats to sleep in. When I bought my first fruit bowl to put on the table, I placed it down, turned around to get the fruit, and by the time I turned back, a big blue furry butt was in it. Grooming itself like 'wha you lookin at'



LOL this is hilarious! Vincent is your Russian blue right? love his chicken leg hanging out of the fruit bowl


----------



## Sweetpea83

vinbenphon1 said:


> What do you mean fruit bowls are for fruit. I thought everyone knew they were for cats to sleep in. When I bought my first fruit bowl to put on the table, I placed it down, turned around to get the fruit, and by the time I turned back, a big blue furry butt was in it. Grooming itself like 'wha you lookin at'


How cute!


----------



## PewPew

Candice0985 said:


> LOL this is hilarious! Vincent is your Russian blue right? love *his chicken leg* hanging out of the fruit bowl



^^  I need that cat bowl!


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is disgusted. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Looks familiar.


----------



## clevercat

How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## PewPew

Anyone else see a face in the paws?


----------



## juneping

^^i love it


----------



## Midge S

vinbenphon1 said:


> What do you mean fruit bowls are for fruit. I thought everyone knew they were for cats to sleep in. When I bought my first fruit bowl to put on the table, I placed it down, turned around to get the fruit, and by the time I turned back, a big blue furry butt was in it. Grooming itself like 'wha you lookin at'


 Love these pics!   My adorable american long hair/ragdoll mix (rip) as a kitten would sleep in the fruit bowl, when she got older she would move all the fruit out and squish herself in.   It was just too small for her.  So what did we do? 

Got a bigger fruit bowl, of course.


----------



## PewPew




----------



## Cindi

Clever, I thought of you and The Kittens when I saw this.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clever, I thought of you and The Kittens when I saw this.



Ha! So true


----------



## clevercat

It's a Grumpy Cat Monday












How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's a Grumpy Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2700329
> 
> View attachment 2700330
> 
> View attachment 2700331
> View attachment 2700332
> View attachment 2700333
> View attachment 2700335
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



lol love them!


----------



## Cindi

Love Grumpy Cat!


----------



## Cindi

Such a scary bat!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Jbb924

clevercat said:


> It's a Grumpy Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2700329
> 
> View attachment 2700330
> 
> View attachment 2700331
> View attachment 2700332
> View attachment 2700333
> View attachment 2700335
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



I love everything about this!


----------



## Jbb924




----------



## clevercat

jbb924 said:


>



ha!


----------



## gazoo

jbb924 said:


>



lol


----------



## Cindi

There should be a pic of my Oliver with this.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> There should be a pic of my Oliver with this.




Ha! The Murph did this just last night.


----------



## Cindi

Been a while but I just had to share this one.


----------



## Candice0985

Scientific anatomy of a kitten/cat  yep, basically true!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Scientific anatomy of a kitten/cat  yep, basically true!
> 
> View attachment 2799158




Oh.Em.Cheese. Teh cute.


----------



## Cindi

Clever, This one reminded me of BBT


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Clever, This one reminded me of BBT



 where's the like button!?


----------



## leasul2003

I found this hilarious.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/samimain/at...itor&utm_term=call him our leader#.hs3PaWE7Ov


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clever, This one reminded me of BBT




Bwahahaha - love this!


----------



## Cindi

Every time!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ahahhaha and your full bladder in the morning ahahah


----------



## Cindi

I know this thread is old but I really enjoy it.


----------



## pmburk




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I know this thread is old but I really enjoy it.



Lol brilliant! So glad to see this thread bumped.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Too funny


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this on FB and had to bump this thread


----------



## clevercat

Yay, the Caturday thread is back!


----------



## Cindi

Ha!!! Love it 





pixiejenna said:


> Saw this on FB and had to bump this thread


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent is ROFLHAO


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent is ROFLHAO




Vincent!!! Smoochies, little man [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## poopsie

Looking for the Like button


----------



## mkpurselover

Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

:lolots: love it


----------



## mkpurselover

Love this!


----------



## pixiejenna

Not a cat pic but still good for this thread.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Adding some fun


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## vinbenphon1

:d


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## ophousewife

vinbenphon1 said:


>



Omg! For some reason this one really made me lol.  Thanks for posting, I needed the laugh.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


>




Bwahaha - he really does look like he's sizing someone up for a body bag [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## vinbenphon1

:d


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


>




Ah, yes...every morning here at BBT.


----------



## mkpurselover

So true.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ha ha love it


----------



## clevercat

*snort*


----------



## mkpurselover

Kitty/bunny love!


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## vinbenphon1

Dis one for you Clever hahahahahah


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Dis one for you Clever hahahahahah




Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## pmburk

vinbenphon1 said:


> :d





This kills me! My cat Abigail has this stuffed Lambchop toy that we call her 'baby' - she carries it around, sleeps with it, meows at it, etc. About once a week, I come home to find that she's submerged it in her water dish. We have never been able to figure out why she does it; apparently it's just a random things cats do sometimes. One time we heard her meowing a bunch up on the bar, and discovered she had knocked over a full glass of water trying to cram Lambchop down into it. 

Anyway, I saw that picture and thought, "I bet $100 there's a cat toy in that pitcher."


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat




----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

N/M - photo not uploading


----------



## Cindi

I see it. Good one. [emoji16]


----------



## vinbenphon1

bless you


----------



## Cindi

I need a net. Hmmm. lol  New Simon's Cat

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...gin=ars_fb_jgars_link_simons-cat-box_20160409


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need a net. Hmmm. lol  New Simon's Cat
> 
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...gin=ars_fb_jgars_link_simons-cat-box_20160409




Ha! Vet time at BBT is just like this [emoji173]&#65039;
Meanwhile...


----------



## Michele26

clevercat said:


> Ha! Vet time at BBT is just like this [emoji173]&#65039;
> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 3325702



This is so true!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha! Vet time at BBT is just like this [emoji173]&#65039;
> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 3325702



This is what Tuck does, in his 13 years he has yet to understand to take small bites of cat grass....he always barfs!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> This is what Tuck does, in his 13 years he has yet to understand to take small bites of cat grass....he always barfs!!!




Lol. My Dad went home today but not before Phillip barfed on the pillow next to him this morning. A sea of green yark because Phil, like Tucker, does not believe in Small Bites. [emoji74]


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol. My Dad went home today but not before Phillip barfed on the pillow next to him this morning. A sea of green yark because Phil, like Tucker, does not believe in Small Bites. [emoji74]



oh silly Phillip! both Tucker and Phil need a lesson in chomping not inhaling the entire blade of cat grass


----------



## Cindi

I had one like that except it was a catnip plant. My cats peed on it. :sigh:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I had one like that except it was a catnip plant. My cats peed on it. :sigh:




Oh dear...I am growing one of those at the moment. [emoji74]


----------



## Kalos




----------



## clevercat

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3329905




*snort* love this! [emoji23]


----------



## clevercat

Happy Caturday, peoples!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## mkpurselover

too cute


----------



## clevercat

I imagine this is a scenario familiar to many of us...


----------



## poopsie

http://pawsome.topix.com/slideshow/17004/slide20


cat shaming


----------



## vinbenphon1

* "Strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine". *


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3406084
> View attachment 3406083
> 
> 
> * "Strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine". *



 Is that Bennett??


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Is that Bennett??



Lol yep, snuggling under his blanket.


----------



## clevercat

This was me and Mr Murphy earlier this week


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat

Happy Caturday!


----------



## clevercat

Just a few more...


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat

Lolcats, brightening Mondays everywhere


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this one on FB and had to share


----------



## pixiejenna

I could totally see Data saying this


----------



## pixiejenna

View attachment 3791245


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## Michele26




----------



## pixiejenna

Lol #truth


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## madamefifi

This is the birthday card my husband got me this week. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]. It's especially funny because "a basket of kittens" is my default request on any gift-receiving occasion.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lmao..


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## pixiejenna

Need to revive this thread!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks @pixiejenna  I had forgotten to look here.
Lol.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's not a lolcat exactly, but may I?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This is pretty much every cat I've ever known


----------



## shalomjude

Have to post this here too


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## madamefifi




----------



## CanuckBagLover

I had to post this somewhere.  Just made my day!  Cat struts on catwalk


----------



## shalomjude

CanuckBagLover said:


> I had to post this somewhere.  Just made my day!  Cat struts on catwalk



I think this is the best one EVER .....welcome Kat to the runway.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Have to post this here too



Freakin funny. Thanks sj.


----------



## vinbenphon1

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 4207578


Lol. My cat ised to do this whenever I sang. Now I know what he was really saying.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw a few great ones I had to share lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

.


----------



## pixiejenna

I really had to search for this thread lol.


----------



## lolakitten




----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this one on Reddit today.


----------



## pixiejenna

Felt like this was appropriate for the holidays lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

ok technically no cats in this pic but I feel it in my soul because I always sing to my cats lol.




this one lol


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## pixiejenna

This is so me. Cheetos current list of names are cheeto the purrito, chi chi, chi chi the purrichi, sweet chi, love chi, cheesus my Jesus. Yeti’s current list is Yeti spaghetti, yetimus, yetimus spaghettimus, fluffin, and fancy boy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh I forgot one of Cheetos nicknames cheesy.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## pixiejenna

LOL


----------

